# La historia de mi ruina



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

Hasta hace un mes tenía una empresa de mantenimiento con más de 20 años de antigüedad y 12 empleados. Durante los últimos años y dada la bajada general de actividad y facturación, he tenido que ir despidiendo al personal poco a poco. En los dos últimos años debido a la caída de nuestros grandes clientes la situación se agravó aún más uniéndose a ésto el esfuerzo económico que ha supuesto el despido paulatino de estos empleados que ha ido debilitando aún más la empresa. 

Quizás en ese momento debí cerrar la empresa, pero dada la situación de crisis general y que no podía dejar en la estacada a mi familia y los empleados que aún mantenía, decidí para hacer frente al pago de los empleados que aún mantenía, al pago del convenio de divorcio que tengo suscrito con mi exmujer, al pago a mis proveedores y al impago de mis escasos clientes, intentar salir al extranjero. Para todo eso vendí y endeudé el patrimonio que poseía después de más de 25 años de trabajo, vendí un inmueble e hipotequé otro, lo alquilé y yo me fui a otro alquilado más económico.

Me equivoqué de arriba abajo, como os estaréis imaginando ese período fue aún peor en el sector y la solución por la que opté fue catastrófica. La empresa y el convenio de divorcio se comieron todo. El intento de salir al extranjero no fructiferó, pero me ocasionó numerosos gastos. Ya no tenía casi clientes, los pocos que tenía no pagaban. Los pocos empleados llevaban desde el principio en la empresa, tenían familia y me costaba tomar la decisión de echarlos sin poder pagarles su indemnización, y el convenio de divorcio me ha ahogado.

La situación a día de hoy es que he tenido que cerrar la empresa, despedir a todo el personal, he vendido mi coche y he abandonado la casa de alquiler que tenía, de momento vivo de prestado, no sé dónde viviré mañana. Estoy en una situación asfixiante y desesperada, no tengo ningún ingreso, tengo al banco constantemente detrás por el impago de la hipoteca y otros préstamos, a mi exmujer reclamándome la pensión, a proveedores a los que no puedo pagar y deudas pendientes de cobro, incobrables. Es una sensación de angustia la de tener una losa encima que no se la deseo a nadie.

Lo único que tengo y que estoy intentando vender es el piso hipotecado, pero no es nada fácil, es un buen piso en el centro de Madrid pero el momento es muy malo. Ahora mismo lo único que quiero es poderme quitar la losa de los bancos de encima y poder mantener a mis hijos y pagarle a mi exmujer su pensión. Y que pueda pensar, con esta angustia me es imposible hacerlo. 

No sé como acabaré pero mi presente jamás pensé que pudiera ser tan negro. Llevo meses sin dormir y no veo por donde tirar y como salir del hoyo. Lo cuento aquí porque necesito un poco de desahogo. Gracias por leerme


----------



## luismarple (14 Feb 2011)

Mientras hay vida hay esperanza. No te comas la cabeza dándole vueltas a los errores del pasado y mira hacia adelante. Y sobre todo no se te ocurra hacer ninguna estupidez como refugiarte en paraisos artificiales para evadirte de la situación actual, eso solo empeora las cosas (y mucho). En fin, intenta mantener la cabeza fría y céntrate en el presente, no en el pasado.

Buena suerte.

Un dicho de toda la vida que a mí me ha funcionado cuando las cosas me han ido mal: Siempre que ha llovido ha escampao.


----------



## patxorrin (14 Feb 2011)

Por mucho que te persigan los bancos, si no puedes hacer frente a los pagos ¿que es lo peor que puede pasar? lo importante es que cuentes con tus hijos y contigo mismo, con padres/hermanos. Eso es lo más importante, que os encontreis bien. El dinero que debes que lo metan a la cuenta de "perdidas" en el banco 8:

ANIMO


----------



## toriello (14 Feb 2011)

Se que es una situación megajodida y espero que no te suene frívolo lo que te voy a decir....


Pero toda crisis es tambien una oportunidad...


----------



## -cicloOTTO- (14 Feb 2011)

Mucho ánimo y suerte.


----------



## Escachador (14 Feb 2011)

Trabaja todo lo que puedas en B, vive de alquiler y que salga el sol por Antequera.


----------



## horror (14 Feb 2011)

Conozco a una entrañable persona que tenía 3 empresas que se fueron a la mierda. 
Esta persona se arruinó y hace un par de añitos debía a los bancos como unos 800 millones de pesetas.
Esta persona actualmente trabaja en un bar que ha alquilado y le va bastante bien. (nada a su nombre por supuesto)

Te quiero decir con esto que una vez tocado fondo solo queda subir, animo y mucha suerte.


----------



## Buster (14 Feb 2011)

Gracias por compartir con nosotros tu situación. Te deseo suerte para el futuro y espero que tu situación se mejore pronto.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Mientras hay vida hay esperanza. No te comas la cabeza dándole vueltas a los errores del pasado y mira hacia adelante. Y sobre todo no se te ocurra hacer ninguna estupidez como refugiarte en paraisos artificiales para evadirte de la situación actual, eso solo empeora las cosas (y mucho). En fin, intenta mantener la cabeza fría y céntrate en el presente, no en el pasado.
> 
> Buena suerte.
> 
> Un dicho de toda la vida que a mí me ha funcionado cuando las cosas me han ido mal: Siempre que ha llovido ha escampao.



No es la primera vez que empiezo de cero, eso no me asusta. Lo que me asusta y mucho es que tengo detrás a mis hijos y bastantes años más y no sé como puedo hacerlo en esta ocasión. Hace 25 años empecé de cero, pero estaba yo sólo y era joven, podía deslomarme trabajando y no gastar. Pero cuando tienes familia numerosa las cosas cambian mucho.


----------



## David77 (14 Feb 2011)

La verdad es que en esto casos uno no sabe que decir.

Solamente darte animo y suerte.La vida aunque en momentos parece dura,tambien suelo dar alegrias.

Espero que soluciones tus problemas.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

patxorrin dijo:


> Por mucho que te persigan los bancos, si no puedes hacer frente a los pagos ¿que es lo peor que puede pasar? lo importante es que cuentes con tus hijos y contigo mismo, con padres/hermanos. Eso es lo más importante, que os encontreis bien. El dinero que debes que lo metan a la cuenta de "perdidas" en el banco 8:
> 
> ANIMO



Creo que lo peor es una demanda penal de mi ex por impago de la pensión. Te voy a ser sincero, eso me tiene agobiadisímo. LLevo cinco años pasando una pensión muy generosa puntualmente, pero según tengo entendido, dos cuotas consecutivas de impago o tres no consecutivas y puede haber demanda penal. 

Apoyo familiar tengo, pero no son buenos tiempos para nadie, y cada uno tiene sus propios problemas y tiene que sacar adelante a sus hijos.


----------



## Lonchafina (14 Feb 2011)

Yo también pienso que deberías trabajar en B. Total, pensión no vamos a tener ninguno, o muy ridícula, y estaremos obligados todos a trabajar hasta el final de nuestros días. No hay mucho que perder y creo que bastante que ganar.

De todos modos es muy fácil hablar desde fuera. Muchos ánimos.


----------



## horror (14 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Creo que lo peor es una demanda penal de mi ex por impago de la pensión. Te voy a ser sincero, eso me tiene agobiadisímo. *LLevo cinco años pasando una pensión muy generosa puntualmente, pero según tengo entendido, dos cuotas consecutivas de impago o tres no consecutivas y puede haber demanda penal.
> *
> Apoyo familiar tengo, pero no son buenos tiempos para nadie, y cada uno tiene sus propios problemas y tiene que sacar adelante a sus hijos.




Si no tienes ingresos que te van a pedir penalmente?¿

pues nada


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

Lonchafina dijo:


> Yo también pienso que deberías trabajar en B. Total, pensión no vamos a tener ninguno, o muy ridícula, y estaremos obligados todos a trabajar hasta el final de nuestros días. No hay mucho que perder y creo que bastante que ganar.
> 
> De todos modos es muy fácil hablar desde fuera. Muchos ánimos.



No tengo ninguna duda que no tengo otra opción, el tema es que encuentre algo, aunque sea en B. Pero a la situación general de crisis, a los cinco millones de parados, desgraciadamente se une mi edad que no es la mejor para la reinserción y mi sector que está aniquilado.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

horror dijo:


> Si no tienes ingresos que te van a pedir penalmente?¿
> 
> pues nada



¿estás seguro?


----------



## Cold (14 Feb 2011)

Yo solo te puedo decir que animo,no hay mal que cien años dure.... 

Por otro lado gracias,gracias por recordarme que no tengo que casarme en la vida 

y que si lo hago sea con una boda zulú o algo que aquí no sea legal.

Y por recordarme también que permanezca lejos de hipotecas y bancos.


----------



## poderoso (14 Feb 2011)

Animo hombre,algo igual me a pasado a mi y e prendido mucho.te sientes con mucho mas ganas de morir que vivir ahora pero eso cambio.ya sabes quin son tus amigos y no lo olvidas cuando vas triumfando dentro algunos años.empesar de cero como todo esta perdido y creo mi que estas en tu mejor momento.mandar a todo la gentusa a la mierda y pensar en ti y en tus hijos.la vida es una montaña ruso y te deseo todo la suerte del mundo.


----------



## horror (14 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> ¿estás seguro?



Una denuncia penal es cuando hay un delito.
Incumplir una sentencia judicial es un delito obviamente pero en tu caso si no tienes ni como sobrevivir que te van a pedir a tí personalmente?¿ pues que pagues cuando puedas y que puedas rápido...no te vas a ir a la carcel.


----------



## Imparable (14 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Creo que lo peor es una demanda penal de mi ex por impago de la pensión. Te voy a ser sincero, eso me tiene agobiadisímo. LLevo cinco años pasando una pensión muy generosa puntualmente, pero según tengo entendido, dos cuotas consecutivas de impago o tres no consecutivas y puede haber demanda penal.
> 
> Apoyo familiar tengo, pero no son buenos tiempos para nadie, y cada uno tiene sus propios problemas y tiene que sacar adelante a sus hijos.



Solo queria darte animos.

Supongo que hablar con tu ex de la situacion no te servira para nada?

Hazle ver con con sinceridad como estan las cosas, debe comprender que tiene que aliviar tu situacion y pensar en el futuro, sobre todo de vuestros hijos.

No te cierres a hablar con ella si es lo que mas te preocupa. Tambien es una persona y aunque se haya acostumbrado a un nivel de vida alto presionarte con una demanda penal no le va a servir para nada.

Un abrazo.


----------



## bk001 (14 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Hasta hace un mes tenía una empresa de mantenimiento con más de 20 años de antigüedad y 12 empleados. Durante los últimos años y dada la bajada general de actividad y facturación, he tenido que ir despidiendo al personal poco a poco. En los dos últimos años debido a la caída de nuestros grandes clientes la situación se agravó aún más uniéndose a ésto el esfuerzo económico que ha supuesto el despido paulatino de estos empleados que ha ido debilitando aún más la empresa.
> 
> Quizás en ese momento debí cerrar la empresa, pero dada la situación de crisis general y que no podía dejar en la estacada a mi familia y los empleados que aún mantenía, decidí para hacer frente al pago de los empleados que aún mantenía, al pago del convenio de divorcio que tengo suscrito con mi exmujer, al pago a mis proveedores y al impago de mis escasos clientes, intentar salir al extranjero. Para todo eso vendí y endeudé el patrimonio que poseía después de más de 25 años de trabajo, vendí un inmueble e hipotequé otro, lo alquilé y yo me fui a otro alquilado más económico.
> 
> ...



Busca un abogado que acepte tramitarte un proceso de Bancarrota personal ( concurso de acreedores )a cambio del piso.

El proceso creo que es caro, pero si lo acepta por lo menos podrás empezar de 0 y no de -500.000€ ( por poner un ejemplo).

Suerte.

Pd: lo personal , personal. Lo del negocio, del negocio.
Pd2: pide una revisión de pensión, se lo preguntas al abogado que te tramitó la separación, no te costará mucho y pasarás a pagar en función de tus ingresos. Cuando se puede, se puede, cuando no, no.


----------



## jotace (14 Feb 2011)

Un juez no puede obligarte a pagar lo que NO tienes.
Si antes tus hijos eran de progenitor rico, ahora se tendrán que acostumbrar a ser de progenitor pobre. Es el problema de las leyes de divorcio, que cuando una señora se casa con Don Fulanito, luego cuando se separa el matrimonio debe seguir viviendo igual de bien o mejor que cuando era la señora de Don Fulanito, en vez de tener el nivel de vida real que le correspondería por sus propios méritos.
A currar en B y a vivir lo que puedas. Has perdido todo igual que antes lo tuviste todo, y a los insolventes no se les puede exigir lo que no tienen.
Ánimo y suerte.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

Cold dijo:


> Yo solo te puedo decir que animo,no hay mal que cien años dure....
> 
> Por otro lado gracias,gracias por recordarme que no tengo que casarme en la vida
> 
> ...



No sé si no casándote arreglarías algo, creo que más que la mujer son los hijos los que te obligan, estoy hablando desde un punto de vista ético, claro. Desde un punto de vista legal es la ex la que te pone la demanda. 

Respecto a casarme he cambiado de opinión después de mi experiencia, pero no me arrepiento en absoluto de haber tenido mis hijos aunque sé que ahora mismo es el mayor problema que tengo, el darles de comer y la causa probable de que termine en la cárcel.


----------



## orez (14 Feb 2011)

Siento el problemon, ahora solo queda ir hacia delante, la lección te servirá de mucho si no dejas que te hunda...


----------



## JMK (14 Feb 2011)

Sólo puedo desearte suerte.


----------



## Cold (14 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> No sé si no casándote arreglarías algo, creo que más que la mujer son los hijos los que te obligan, estoy hablando desde un punto de vista ético, claro. Desde un punto de vista legal es la ex la que te pone la demanda.
> 
> Respecto a casarme he cambiado de opinión después de mi experiencia, pero no me arrepiento en absoluto de haber tenido mis hijos aunque sé que ahora mismo es el mayor problema que tengo, el darles de comer y la causa probable de que termine en la cárcel.



Realmente lo que más jode es que has intentado hacerlo bien con todos con tus hijos,con tus empleados y al final como dice el dicho "encima de cornudo apaleado".(lo de cornudo es un dicho, no quiere decir que lo seas).

El problema de las relaciones es que la gente cambiamos cada cierto tiempo,
y lo que hoy parece idilico con una persona mañana o dentro de 20 años puede convertirse en un infierno.Además hoy en dia nadie aguanta nada.


----------



## the hydden (14 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Creo que lo peor es una demanda penal de mi ex por impago de la pensión. Te voy a ser sincero, eso me tiene agobiadisímo. LLevo cinco años pasando una pensión muy generosa puntualmente, pero según tengo entendido, dos cuotas consecutivas de impago o tres no consecutivas y puede haber demanda penal.
> 
> Apoyo familiar tengo, pero no son buenos tiempos para nadie, y cada uno tiene sus propios problemas y tiene que sacar adelante a sus hijos.



Puede denunciarte penalmente, de hecho las abogadas lo recomiendan a sus clientas porque así pueden acceder a ayudas estatales, si no te denuncian no podran acceder.

Otra cosa es que a día de hoy un juzgado se atreva a admitir a trámite esa demanda, sabiendo la que está cayendo, aunque tratándose de mujeres en España todo eso y mucho mas es posible.

Yo he conseguido quitarme de en medio todo eso, es durísimo, el caso es que cuando ella sepa que no va a cobrar te quitará a los hijos, sobre todo si son pequeñitos y manipulables. 

La buena noticia es que cuando te haga eso ya no te quedará nada por perder y podras emprender de cero tu nueva vida, y si en el futuro las cosas te van bien cuando tus hijos sean mayores de edad podras ayudarlos.

Mucho ánimo y saludos.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

Imparable dijo:


> Solo queria darte animos.
> 
> Supongo que hablar con tu ex de la situacion no te servira para nada?
> 
> ...



Intentando estoy hablarlo pero está difícil. Lo que hace muchas veces las historias que se escuchan, que si los empresarios lo tienen fácil para no pagar las pensiones, que si tenemos dinero en el extranjero y nos vamos a dar el piro y a vivir que son dos días. 

Yo siempre he cumplido mi parte, pero es que ahora no puedo, ojalá pudiera, estoy devanándome los sesos días y noche para salir de la situación y no solo por mi, que es lo de menos, por mis hijos, que soy muy consciente que nos los puedo dejar tirados, que son mios, que soy responsable de ellos, que siempre lo he sido y lo seguiré siendo.


----------



## dillei (14 Feb 2011)

aldono dijo:


> Además en tu situación la carcel no es un mal lugar, comida y cama aseguradas.



Joder tio... y con un poco de suerte los niños al reformatorio no te jode

El mejor consejo que he leido es lo de revisar la pensión de separación, depende totalmente de tus ingresos, si no tienes no se puede dar

Saludos


----------



## Vercingetorix (14 Feb 2011)

Puuufff. 

Bueno, en primer lugar decirte que parte de la historia es como si viera mi vida, incluido el divorcio (con la salvedad de que yo eché el cierre a todo lo cerrable en cuanto empezaron a venir mal dadas y al menos no tengo deudas)

En segundo lugar, unos consejos, para q le ecopmentes a algun abogado, a ver que te dice

1.- Apuntate al paro
2.- Declarate en suspension de pagos
3.- Solicita una revision de la pension de alimentos. Y pide que te la quiten. Mientras vete pagando mes a mes lo q puedas (un mes 50 euros, otro mes 20 euros, otro mes 60 euros... que al menos el juez vea que tienes voluntad de pagar, pero es que no puedes)
4.- Dirijete a las instituciones de tu localidad o comunidad autonoma y pregunta por las ayudas para alquiler de pisos
5.- Hazte un curriculum y mandalo a todas partes
6.- No te hundas. Hay muucha gente en situacion parecida a la tuya y la mayoria van a salir del pozo. La clave esta en irse poniendo metas pequeñas e irlas haciendo poco a popco (gestion del paro, gestion de la quiebra, mandar curriculums.. poquito a poco, sin prisa, pero sin pausa)
7.- Sigue una rutina, como si estuvieras trabajando (levantate por la mañana todos los dias a la misma hora, ponte una lista de tareas que hacer cada dia, etc...)

Y animo, mucho animo.... De esta salimos


----------



## Harald (14 Feb 2011)

Animo los hombres se miden por las veces que son capaces de levantarse, ahora estas en el tunel y se ve todo negro, pero si no puedes hacer nada ante la situacion relajate y disfruta del espectaculo de la vida, en un tiempo estaras bastante mejor y que para que haya orden primero debe de haber caos y la experiencia que vas a adquirir va a ser epica

Animo que de peores se sale, lo unico que realmente puede joder a una persona es la salud y tu no tienes ese problema.

Marcate unas metas, lucha y veras como en poco tiempo estas bastante mejor, un abrazo.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

bk001 dijo:


> Busca un abogado que acepte tramitarte un proceso de Bancarrota personal ( concurso de acreedores )a cambio del piso.
> 
> El proceso creo que es caro, pero si lo acepta por lo menos podrás empezar de 0 y no de -500.000€ ( por poner un ejemplo).
> 
> ...



Pues cuesta mucho, no creas, unos 9.000 euros, tarda unos seis meses mínimo y mientras tienes que seguir pagando la pensión, según me ha informado. Por todo ésto es por lo que estoy intentando vender el piso, y poder pagarle durante estos meses mientras se revisa y que no me venga con una demanda penal. Y mientras buscarme un trabajo en B para poder seguir viviendo todos


----------



## McLovin (14 Feb 2011)

Si el problema (al menos uno de ellos), es la edad, vete a otro país. En la mayoría de los países "civilizados", la edad no suele ser un problema. 

Has dicho que ya lo hiciste y salió mal, pero inténtalo otra vez. Estudia de que manera podrías hacerlo, dále 1000 vueltas, analiza posibles países, posibles negocios, gastos/ingresos, posibles trabajos y todo lo que se te ocurra. 

Siempre habrá mas oportunidades fuera de aqui, todos sabemos en que estado está esta piltrafa de país.

Se que tiene que ser muy dificil teniendo una familia, pero yo lo haría. Y se que es muy fácil ver los toros desde la barrera, pero cualquier cosa antes que quedarse sentado viéndolas venir.

Ánimo y mucha suerte.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

aldono dijo:


> Que no vas a ir a la carcel coño por no pagar una cosa QUE NO PUEDES PAGAR. Mira vete al juzgado y les expones tu situación y así te quedas tranquilo.
> 
> Además en tu situación la carcel no es un mal lugar, comida y cama aseguradas.
> 
> ...



De verdad, ¿Eso que me dices tú y otros es verdad? ¿Lo sabéis seguro? Es que me tiene sin vivir porque se dice lo de comida y cama aseguradas, pero se me pone la piel de gallina sólo pensarlo y me entran hasta ganas de llorar. 

Lo he consultado con tres abogados y los tres me han dicho lo mismo, es lo más jodido, los jueces son muy duros en ésto y hay casos así en la cárcel. No quiero creer que no me va a pasar nada y que luego me pase, prefiero ponerme en lo peor


----------



## Bokeron (14 Feb 2011)

Ya te lo han dicho varios conforeros.

Vete al juzgado que tramitó tu divorcio y alegas un cambio de tu situación económica que requiere revisar el convenio de separación. Ahí dejarás claro que no es que no quieres pagar sino que no puedes.

En cuanto a tu ex le explicas tus intentos de vender el piso y que con su venta le pagarás todas las cuotas por alimentos que tengas atrasadas, o en último extremo le ofreces el piso y que ella haga con él lo que quiera.

Tus hijos van a pasar a vivir con más humildad, pero eso no es lo más importante. Te los llevas al campo con una pelota y una tortilla de patatas en vez de a un centro comercial y al cine y pizzería, y procuras manifestarles tu amor que eso sí que es importante.

Ya vendrán tiempos mejores. Estás mejor que el 80% de la humanidad, recuérdalo.

Salud,


----------



## m4wz (14 Feb 2011)

El dinero que debes a los bancos es lo que menos tiene que preocuparte,como menciona otro forero que lo metan a pérdidas,el único problema menor es que no podrás tener nada a tu nombre en ¿15 años? pero para eso tienes a la familia.

Yo te admiro porque en su momento tuviste el valor de montar una empresa y si fuiste capaz de hacerlo también serás capaz de salir adelante otra vez.

Animo y suerte.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

Cold dijo:


> Realmente lo que más jode es que has intentado hacerlo bien con todos con tus hijos,con tus empleados y al final como dice el dicho "encima de cornudo apaleado".(lo de cornudo es un dicho, no quiere decir que lo seas).
> 
> El problema de las relaciones es que la gente cambiamos cada cierto tiempo,
> y lo que hoy parece idilico con una persona mañana o dentro de 20 años puede convertirse en un infierno.Además hoy en dia nadie aguanta nada.



No soy perfecto, he cometido muchos errores, pero nunca he escurrido el bulto con mis hijos ni con mi ex. Como padre tendré muchos defectos y seguramente he decepcionado sin mala intención a mis hijos en más aspectos de los que yo mismo creo, pero económicamente hablando siempre he mirado por ellos. Y hoy me duele mucho no poder seguir haciéndolo. Es lo peor.


----------



## El_Consul (14 Feb 2011)

Se me a helado la sangre en las venas al leer tu relato, te deseo toda la suerte del mundo.


----------



## superexpat (14 Feb 2011)

Si tu ex no es capaz de entender que no tienes un euro y te sigue apretando exigiendo yo no lo dudaba. Liquida lo que tengas y pirate a Argentia por ejemplo y atp. Sobre todo si no tienes nada en Ejpain que te ate...


----------



## Ronyrabo_borrado (14 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Hasta hace un mes tenía una empresa de mantenimiento con más de 20 años de antigüedad y 12 empleados. Durante los últimos años y dada la bajada general de actividad y facturación, he tenido que ir despidiendo al personal poco a poco. En los dos últimos años debido a la caída de nuestros grandes clientes la situación se agravó aún más uniéndose a ésto el esfuerzo económico que ha supuesto el despido paulatino de estos empleados que ha ido debilitando aún más la empresa.
> 
> Quizás en ese momento debí cerrar la empresa, pero dada la situación de crisis general y que no podía dejar en la estacada a mi familia y los empleados que aún mantenía, decidí para hacer frente al pago de los empleados que aún mantenía, al pago del convenio de divorcio que tengo suscrito con mi exmujer, al pago a mis proveedores y al impago de mis escasos clientes, intentar salir al extranjero. Para todo eso vendí y endeudé el patrimonio que poseía después de más de 25 años de trabajo, vendí un inmueble e hipotequé otro, lo alquilé y yo me fui a otro alquilado más económico.
> 
> ...




No se preocupe , tengo la solución a todos sus problemas . Estaba al alcance de su mano , es algo publico y publicitado por todos los medios de comunicación . Probablemente su estado de angustia no le dejó verlo.



Esos impagados que Vd. tiene pueden acojerse al mismo sistema que los bancos , me explico.

Vd. realiza un escrito al Estado Español exponiendolé sus impagados , de que entidades proceden , de que servicios o productos proceden , y la cuantía de los mismos.


El estado al igual que hace con la banca extranjera , debe abonarle la suma de todos esos impagados , sino puede hacerlo en el acto , puede Vd. imponer un tipo de interés de demora.En el remoto caso de que el Estado no pueda pagarle en cash , vd. tiene derecho a reclamar pago en especie , esto es , con trozos de empresas públicas o con territorio nacional que pasaría a su nombre.


Y ya está todo solucionado.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Vercingetorix (14 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> De verdad, ¿Eso que me dices tú y otros es verdad? ¿Lo sabéis seguro? Es que me tiene sin vivir porque se dice lo de comida y cama aseguradas, pero se me pone la piel de gallina sólo pensarlo y me entran hasta ganas de llorar.
> 
> Lo he consultado con tres abogados y los tres me han dicho lo mismo, es lo más jodido, los jueces son muy duros en ésto y hay casos así en la cárcel. No quiero creer que no me va a pasar nada y que luego me pase, prefiero ponerme en lo peor



Te digo lo de antes, vete pagando lo que puedas (si 1 mes puedes pagar 20 euros de penson, pues 20 euros)

Lo importante es que el juez vea q no tiene singresos y aun asi haces lo q puedes por cumplir

*Absuelto por no pagar la pensión a su ex mujer por carecer de recursos. *

_La magistrada recoge que comete un delito "únicamente quien dispone de medios económicos para cumplir la obligación del pago de la pensión dispuesta judicialmente" y no lo hace.
Y añade: "No puede exigirse el cumplimiento a quien carece de medios para su entendimiento y por tanto no puede cometer delito"._

CUSTODIA PATERNA: Absuelto por no pagar la pensión a su ex mujer por carecer de recursos.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

aldono dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver amigo.
> 
> El desatender a tus hijos de manera consciente pudiendo hacerlo, sí es un delito. PERO EN TU CASO NO LO ES, porque tú estás arruinado! Sería en el caso de que teniendo ingresos como los que has tenido, sudaras de pasar la pensión.
> 
> ...



Si todo lo que dices es muy sensato, pero el problema es cuando te dicen tus abogados que la cosa en ese terreno está muy jodida, cuando lees cientos de noticias sobre hombres que van a la cárcel por impago de pensiones, y lees y oyes cientos de comentarios de hombres que dicen estar en la más absoluta miseria por impagos de una pensión que no pueden pagar. Entenderás ahora que esté acojonado, ¿no?


----------



## mansssani (14 Feb 2011)

Mucho ánimo, piensa que de todo se sale, hasta de lo peor, y no pienses en estupideces.


----------



## Trepa Estepario (14 Feb 2011)

Torres más altas han caido.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Te digo lo de antes, vete pagando lo que puedas (si 1 mes puedes pagar 20 euros de penson, pues 20 euros)
> 
> Lo importante es que el juez vea q no tiene singresos y aun asi haces lo q puedes por cumplir
> 
> ...



Por supuesto que ni me planteo desaparecer y no mantener a mis hijos en lo que pueda. Éstoy en una vorágine de ideas que me rondan continuamente. sé que es injusto que se me pida lo que no tengo, pero también es injusto que los deje sin nada porque no pueda, no sé si me entiendes, tengo como un sentimiento de culpabilidad enorme


----------



## niko07 (14 Feb 2011)

*Caerse esta permitido levantarse es obligatorio*

Mucho animo y suerte, tambien como ya sabes en este foro hay gente que ha pasado por situaciones criticas y entre todos siempre saldra algún consejo o recomendación (como lo de la revisiones que te comentan), el cual puede ser el comienzo de un pequeño paso para ir recuperandose, pero sobre todo te deseo mucha suerte y procura mantenerte activo que a veces la cabeza nos juega malas pasadas.


----------



## mansssani (14 Feb 2011)

McLovin dijo:


> Si el problema (al menos uno de ellos), es la edad, vete a otro país. En la mayoría de los países "civilizados", la edad no suele ser un problema.
> 
> Has dicho que ya lo hiciste y salió mal, pero inténtalo otra vez. Estudia de que manera podrías hacerlo, dále 1000 vueltas, analiza posibles países, posibles negocios, gastos/ingresos, posibles trabajos y todo lo que se te ocurra.
> 
> ...



Eso es, ahora que tienes tiempo en vez de invertirlo en machacarte la cabeza, hazlo pero pensando en qué podrías hacer (lícita o ilícitamente) para seguir buscándote la vida, ya se aquí o sea fuera de esta cloaca que tenemos por país.


----------



## LaMano Negra (14 Feb 2011)




----------



## lokeno100 (14 Feb 2011)

Pues yo estuve en una empresa de mantenimiento de telecomunicaciones, de las comunidades de vecinos, y me dijo que cuando entrase la TDT nos iba a llover el dinero del cielo. Eramos dos empleados, y a mi no me llovió el dinero del cielo. También hacía instalaciones.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

aldono dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver amigo.
> 
> El desatender a tus hijos de manera consciente pudiendo hacerlo, sí es un delito. PERO EN TU CASO NO LO ES, porque tú estás arruinado! Sería en el caso de que teniendo ingresos como los que has tenido, sudaras de pasar la pensión.
> 
> ...



Una pregunta

Tenía entendido que mientras tenga el piso, aunque sea hipotecado, el juez no me va a bajar la pensión, por eso me habían recomendado que vendiera el piso antes de pedir la revisión del convenio ¿Es cierto?


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

A alguien que me aconsejaba que me diera de baja en internet. No tengo internet, como ya he dicho, estoy de prestado.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (14 Feb 2011)

Ánimo saldrás adelante.


----------



## alvarogar (14 Feb 2011)

Tu tenias un doble matrimonio: 
Con tu mujer y con tus empleados.
En ambos casos con condiciones abusivas para la teoricamente "parte fuerte": El marido y el empresario.

Deberias haberte ido divorciando poco a poco de todo, en vez de aguantar el chiringuito.
Esto es algo que los empresarios Españoles llevarán a partir de ahora grabado a fuego.

Como te han dicho, renegocia las condiciones. El salario mínimo es inembargable.

Yo rescaté a un amigo en condiciones aún peores (estaba durmiendo en el coche). 
Y ahora está muy bien. Eso si, funciona todo en cash Y no podrá pedir nunca un prestamo.


----------



## avioneti (14 Feb 2011)

Si fuiste capaz de crear una empresa con 12 empleados y tener propiedades, etc. fijo que tienes muchísimos contactos y recursos. 

Cometiste una serie de errores, lógicos si no eres un cabrón abandona a su suerte todo. Pero de todo eso se aprende. 

Gente como tu con esa ética, capacidad para emprender y levantar negocios, nunca va tener problemas. 

Esto es sólo un bache temporal, tranquilo y sigue adelante por muy negro que lo veas todo ahora. 

Y aquí a todo el foro para desahogarte. Te apoyamos 100 %. 

Un saludo


----------



## Volem TV3 a Alacant (14 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Creo que lo peor es una demanda penal de mi ex por impago de la pensión. Te voy a ser sincero, eso me tiene agobiadisímo. LLevo cinco años pasando una pensión muy generosa puntualmente, pero según tengo entendido, dos cuotas consecutivas de impago o tres no consecutivas y puede haber demanda penal.
> 
> Apoyo familiar tengo, pero no son buenos tiempos para nadie, y cada uno tiene sus propios problemas y tiene que sacar adelante a sus hijos.



Inicia, lo más rápido que puedas, un incidente de modificación de medidas que te permita adaptar eso de "una pensión muy generosa" a tu verdadera situación actual (incluidas las pensiones de alimentos)

¡Con urgencia¡.

Un saludo y suerte.


----------



## fran83 (14 Feb 2011)

Solo puedo desearte lo mejor y mucho animo.


----------



## endeudado (14 Feb 2011)

we can, yo lo perdí todo hace tres años y la verdad que estuve bastante jodido, al que se le puede pagar se le paga y el que no pues no, acabo de terminar con la deuda a la seguridad social y ahora empiezo con hacienda, ahora mismo soy feliz aunque estoy al paro desde hace dos meses, he aprendido a vivir el día a día con optimismo, saludos y animo.


----------



## Delta9 (14 Feb 2011)

horror dijo:


> Una denuncia penal es cuando hay un delito.
> Incumplir una sentencia judicial es un delito obviamente pero en tu caso si no tienes ni como sobrevivir que te van a pedir a tí personalmente?¿ pues que pagues cuando puedas y que puedas rápido...no te vas a ir a la carcel.



El anacoluto : *es cuando «


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

Volem TV3 a Alacant dijo:


> Inicia, lo más rápido que puedas, un incidente de modificación de medidas que te permita adaptar eso de "una pensión muy generosa" a tu verdadera situación actual (incluidas las pensiones de alimentos)
> 
> ¡Con urgencia¡.
> 
> Un saludo y suerte.



Lo sé, lo sé, pero es como si estuviera anclado al suelo. Desconozco todo ésto de la quiebra, de la modificación de las medidas, estoy intentando seguir los consejos de mi abogado que me lo ha pintado todo negrísimo y que me dice que venda antes de poner la modificación, pero no vendo y eso me tiene bloqueado.

¿alguien sabe como vender en estos momentos y con urgencia? es que si vendiera creo que podría empezar a retomar un poco el control y empezar a pensar en el futuro, pero mientras tenga el maldito piso, tengo a los bancos detrás, no puedo iniciar la revisión de la pensión, no puedo darle algo de dinero a mi ex. No puedo, no puedo... y eso me tiene loco

Muchas gracias a todos, de corazón


----------



## Exor (14 Feb 2011)

Por historias como esta,odio profundamente este sistema capitalista,te da una "supuesta" libertad si tienes dinero,pero por una serie de circunstancias,puedes acabar peor que alguien realmente malvado,habiendo sido honrado y justo..Animo amigo,un saludo..



aldono dijo:


> Además en tu situación la carcel no es un mal lugar, comida y cama aseguradas.



Sin ánimo de polemizar ,no sabes lo que supone eso,la mayoria de la gente piensa que la carcel es poco mas que unas "convivencias" o un patio de recreo,cuando la realidad es muy parecida al "Expreso de medianoche" y no hablo de Turquia,hablo de aqui mismo.La carcel es lo último,cualquier buen abogado(de los de verdad) hara lo que sea para evitar que su cliente pise la carcel,aunque para evitarla tenga que pagar una altisima fianza,multa,etc..


----------



## Caos (14 Feb 2011)

Es una situación muy jodida, casos muy cercanos tengo que pasaron por situaciones similares pero hace años. Si puedes tirar de alguien que te ayude búscate un abogado especializado en estos temas (cuestan una pasta, pero suele valer la pena porque las negociaciones con bancos sueles salir ganando).

No pienses en las decisiones que has tomado, piensa en las que tienes que tomar e intenta hacerlo sosegadamente sin dejarte arrastrar por la presión. SOBRETODO no te deprimas, sé optimista, siempre hay luz y podría ser peor (podrías haber nacido en Somalia).


Por desgracia en España emprender es jugarte la vida con el sistema financiero que tenemos (y las leyes a veces tampoco ayudan mucho), está todo diseñado para que el pez grande se coma al chico.

Mucha suerte y ánimo!



Exor dijo:


> Sin ánimo de polemizar ,no sabes lo que supone eso,la mayoria de la gente piensa que la carcel es poco mas que unas "convivencias" o un patio de recreo,cuando la realidad es muy parecida al "Expreso de medianoche" y no hablo de Turquia,hablo de aqui mismo.La carcel es lo último,cualquier buen abogado(de los de verdad) hara lo que sea para evitar que su cliente pise la carcel,aunque para evitarla tenga que pagar una altisima fianza,multa,etc..



Por estos temas no se va a la cárcel, lo más que puede pasarte es que acabes en quiebra, y si no puedes ir tirando de otro trabajo eventualmente en la indigencia (que no es poco drama la verdad). Pero eso sólo son casos extremos, esperemos que no llegue a eso éste forero.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

alvarogar dijo:


> Tu tenias un doble matrimonio:
> Con tu mujer y con tus empleados.
> En ambos casos con condiciones abusivas para la teoricamente "parte fuerte": El marido y el empresario.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo completamente, ese ha sido mi grandísimo error


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

avioneti dijo:


> Si fuiste capaz de crear una empresa con 12 empleados y tener propiedades, etc. fijo que tienes muchísimos contactos y recursos.
> 
> Cometiste una serie de errores, lógicos si no eres un cabrón abandona a su suerte todo. Pero de todo eso se aprende.
> 
> ...



Gracias avioneti. Ahora mismo me siento solo en cuanto a contacto y relaciones. Cuento con el apoyo total de mi familia, pero lo demás, nada. O yo no lo veo, que también puede ser. Necesito tiempo, tiempo


----------



## Exor (14 Feb 2011)

Yo tampoco creo que acabe en la carcel,estamos hablando de una insolvencia,aunque si es probable que toda propiedad y demas sea embargada.Su futuro pasara por dinero B...y eso en si ya es una putada porque podria quedar a merced de autenticos HDP(Conozco a unos cuantos que se aprovechan de cosas asi,los he sufrido)


----------



## interludio (14 Feb 2011)

sal en la tele denunciando tu situación. Eso de tener que pagarle a una ex mujer un sueldo es una SOBERANA estupidez y es un sistema de esclavitud.

Tener un hijo es decisión de dos. Mantenerlo es decisión de dos, cuando esté con uno que le costee las cosas y cuando esté con la otra igual. Si no puede mantenerlo continuadamente que se vaya con el otro cónyugue... ¿qué es eso de pagarle el sueldo a alguien que quiso tener un hijo contigo, que es una decisión libre? ¿ahora le pagas un sueldo así por la cara? Cómo hemos podido llegar a semejante situación. Tener familia se ha convertido ne un negocio. Ni muerto me caso, por mí como si nos extinguimos...


----------



## Caos (14 Feb 2011)

Hay más margen del que parece, depende mucho de como resuelva la situación ahora y las negociaciones con bancos etc.


Por cierto, éste hilo es una demostración más del DAÑO que hace el sistema de pagos español, destruyendo empresas y vidas por centenares de miles. Seguro que en alguna parte de la cadena de acontecimientos que llevaron a _We can_ a su situación hay impagos de una administración pública o una empresa (bueno en el post inicial de hecho ya hace referencia al impago de clientes).

Hay una dependencia excesiva del sistema financiero en éste país por parte de las empresas y por eso en parte caen tantas, y en la raíz está el sistema de pagos y la forma de funcionar de muchas empresas y las aa.pp.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (14 Feb 2011)

Te entiendo PERFECTAMENTE.

Tu angustia es mi angustia.

Mucha suerte. De corazón.


----------



## kirods (14 Feb 2011)

Tus salidas son varias.

Yo si fuera tu, primero trataría de averiguar el tamaño del agujero financiero en el que estoy metido.

Si veo que con lo que me queda de vida puedo pagarlo y volver a tener algo en propiedad, iría a un abogado especialista y empezaría el proceso de renegociar deudas, renegociar pensiones..etc

Si ves que con lo que te queda de vida no vas a ser capaz de hacer frente al agujero económico, hazte insumiso fiscal.

Esto básicamente es tener todo en b, que la familia te eche una mano para sobrevivir mientras buscas trabajo en b de lo que sea, alguien con tu experiencia lo tiene fácil, solo te tienes que poner a buscar.

Piensa que solo te pueden quitar las pertenencias que tengas a tu nombre. Que puedes vivir en una casa a nombre de tus hijos, con el teléfono, luz, agua a nombre de tus hijos aunque pagándolo tu con tu trabajo en b.
Si te multan por trabajar en b simplemente no pagas.

Un saludo y ánimo. Aunque estos días sean días tristes merece la pena seguir viviendo por los días y los momentos que mañana serán alegres.


----------



## Silverfever (14 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> No tengo ninguna duda que no tengo otra opción, el tema es que encuentre algo, aunque sea en B. Pero a la situación general de crisis, a los cinco millones de parados, desgraciadamente se une mi edad que no es la mejor para la reinserción y mi sector que está aniquilado.




Un consejo de unos amigos:



Libegal dijo:


> Eso es porque no lo vales.
> Emprende.
> Si no trabajas es porque no quieres.


----------



## Lorca83 (14 Feb 2011)

siento las malas decisones que has tomado amigo

pero el principal problema de tu empresa, son las indemnizaciones por despido que has tenido que realizar, si tienes una empresa, nunca contrates a ningun empleado por mas de 2 años de duracion

tener empleados fijos es una ruina, contratos por obra y servicio y cuando lleguen a los 2 años, despide y contrata jovenes o becarios, para lo demas, *SUBCONTRATA*

una empresa, si quiere subsistir y ser competitiva, debe ser una rueda constante de entrada/salida de empleados. 

Subcontrata tambien un departamento de RRHH que se encargue de esto, o si no, lo puedes hacer tu mismo, la esquematica es la siguiene:

becarios/contrato de empleados obra servicio/ascender /despedir


[/B]
Eso de pagar indemnizaciones por despido es que es una autentica RUINA

saludos


----------



## OCTOPUSSY (14 Feb 2011)

luismarple dijo:


> Mientras hay vida hay esperanza. No te comas la cabeza dándole vueltas a los errores del pasado y mira hacia adelante. Y sobre todo no se te ocurra hacer ninguna estupidez como refugiarte en paraisos artificiales para evadirte de la situación actual, eso solo empeora las cosas (y mucho). En fin, intenta mantener la cabeza fría y céntrate en el presente, no en el pasado.
> 
> Buena suerte.
> 
> Un dicho de toda la vida que a mí me ha funcionado cuando las cosas me han ido mal: Siempre que ha llovido ha escampao.



También suscribo el dicho, pero hay veces que no escampa ni sacando al santo en procesión, los diluvios es lo que tienen.


----------



## Discolo (14 Feb 2011)

Primero muchos animos , tienes que tener en mente el paradigma del corcho ( que nunca se hunde) simpre sale a flote. Y saldras!!

Un tema lo del convenio que tu tenias firmado de divorcio era cuando las cosas te iban bien. Actualmente al no ser asi entiendo que puedes negociar un nuevo convenio.

Lo digo por que las exmujeres de los banqueros ingleses les recortaron sus latipensiones cuando los bancos de sus exmaridos quebraron.


----------



## avioneti (14 Feb 2011)

Exor dijo:


> Sin ánimo de polemizar ,no sabes lo que supone eso,la mayoria de la gente piensa que la carcel es poco mas que unas "convivencias" o un patio de recreo,cuando la realidad es muy parecida al "Expreso de medianoche" y no hablo de Turquia,hablo de aqui mismo.La carcel es lo último,cualquier buen abogado(de los de verdad) hara lo que sea para evitar que su cliente pise la carcel,aunque para evitarla tenga que pagar una altisima fianza,multa,etc..



Aldono es un casapapi que no tiene ni puta idea de la vida. Para su secta la situación ideal es que se muera medio mundo. 




We can dijo:


> Gracias avioneti. Ahora mismo me siento solo en cuanto a contacto y relaciones. Cuento con el apoyo total de mi familia, pero lo demás, nada. O yo no lo veo, que también puede ser. Necesito tiempo, tiempo



Yo pasé algunas situaciones que no se asemejan en nada a la tuya pero ilustran el verlo todo negro. Por ejemplo, cuando cerré otro negocio que tenía pensé que nunca más nadie me iba a contratar.

Nada más comencé con otros proyectos y todo fue saliendo las penas se olvidaron. Como se suele decir un clavo saca otro clavo. 

Pero claro durante ese proceso de dolor, no se ve la solución por ningún lado. La verdad, es que solución siempre existe, sólo debes evaluarlas y no caer en depresión. 

Una cosa que te puede ayudar en estas situaciones, es el deporte, la naturaleza. Coger perspectiva que te permita evaluar todo desde otra perspectiva. 

Que te puedas comunicar con alguien (como por ejemplo en este foro), ya te puede ayudar a investigar sobre cosas que se plasmen aquí y desechar otras. 



Exor dijo:


> Yo tampoco creo que acabe en la carcel,estamos hablando de una insolvencia,aunque si es probable que toda propiedad y demas sea embargada.Su futuro pasara por dinero B...y eso en si ya es una putada porque podria quedar a merced de autenticos HDP(Conozco a unos cuantos que se aprovechan de cosas asi,los he sufrido)



Yo tampoco creo. Pero el tema de pensión de hijos si lo debe mirar. No hace un famoso como Coto Matamoros acabó en la cárcel por estar 20 años sin pagar una pensión a sus hijos. Fueron 3 meses, alguien sin antecedentes no entra, pero es bueno mirarlo y asegurarse. 



Lorca83 dijo:


> siento las malas decisones que has tomado amigo
> 
> pero el principal problema de tu empresa, son las indemnizaciones por despido que has tenido que realizar, si tienes una empresa, nunca contrates a ningun empleado por mas de 2 años de duracion
> 
> ...



12 indemnizaciones por despido cuando la actividad cae, es una losa muy gorda. Tambien tener gastor fijos muy altos (grandes locales, grandes instalacciones, grandes maquinarias, etc.)

Es un sistema bastante injusto para empresas pequeñas que por otra parte son el 99 % de las empresas en España. 

Un saludo


----------



## Ronyrabo_borrado (14 Feb 2011)

Ronyrabo dijo:


> No se preocupe , tengo la solución a todos sus problemas . Estaba al alcance de su mano , es algo publico y publicitado por todos los medios de comunicación . Probablemente su estado de angustia no le dejó verlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Y no te has planteado este tema?


----------



## Lorca83 (14 Feb 2011)

avioneti dijo:


> 12 indemnizaciones por despido cuando la actividad cae, es una losa muy gorda. Tambien tener gastor fijos muy altos (grandes locales, grandes instalacciones, grandes maquinarias, etc.)
> 
> Es un sistema bastante injusto para empresas pequeñas que por otra parte son el 99 % de las empresas en España.
> 
> Un saludo



es que tener trabajadores es una ruina coño, las empresas no pueden pagar tantisimos impuestos por tener un empleado. Es una autentica ruina.

Por eso, si tu negocio precisa de mano de obra, tienes que realizar esa actividad para que los propios empleados al final no te coman los beneficios en base a indemnizaciones, que es lo que te ha pasado.

contrata becario/asciendelo a empleado por obra y servicio/ascenso hasta jefe seccion/despido al finalizar los 2 años/asciende al que iba detras para cubrir la vancante que dejo el anterior

esa es la unica manera de que una empresa sea rentable, no teniendo ni un solo trabajador fijo, y si precisas de alguno, *SUBCONTRATALO*.

Te hablo como empresario eh? que eso de pagar indemnizaciones a empleados fijos es una autentica ruina que te lleva a la quiebra y a perder todo tu patrimonio si o si. Los empleados fijos solo se lo pueden permitir las grandes marcas y fabricas, las pymes NO


----------



## Ana_Rosa_Quintana (14 Feb 2011)

Muchos ánimos, We Can. La verdad es que está jodida la cosa, pero como dice el compañero horror, ahora ya has tocado fondo. Ánimo y otra vez arriba


----------



## HUSKY (14 Feb 2011)

Lo siento mucho amigo,lo peor de todo es que estas en una primera fase muy jodida, y no puedes pensar con claridad.

Yo lo perdi todo hace 4 años,tengo una deuda con bancos y administracion impagable,operativamente lo que mejor te vendria una vez pase la hecatombe seria montar una sociedad a nombre de otra persona, y tu de apoderado para poder funcionar sin que te persigan deudas anteriores, de esa manera tendrias las manos libres, date cuenta que bancos y administracion te dejaran en paz nunca,los proveedores privados que no te preocupen, no pagues ni un duro.

Yo respecto del tema de los hijos poco te puedo aconsejar.

Para que veas que siempre que llueve escampa: monte una sociedad a nombre de otra persona,no tenia ni los 3000 euros que se necesitan, me los prestaron y una vez firmado en la notaria se los devolvi,ahora voy tirando poco a poco, solo funciono de contado y lo mas increible que duermo mejor que nunca.


Mucho animo que te hara falta, cuanto antes asimiles la nueva situacion sera mejor para ti y para los tuyos.


----------



## avioneti (14 Feb 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> es que tener trabajadores es una ruina coño, las empresas no pueden pagar tantisimos impuestos por tener un empleado. Es una autentica ruina.
> 
> Por eso, si tu negocio precisa de mano de obra, tienes que realizar esa actividad para que los propios empleados al final no te coman los beneficios en base a indemnizaciones, que es lo que te ha pasado.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien tengo negocio y opino igual. No tengo a nadie fijo, sino vamos a contratas por obra y servicio. 

A mí todos me caen bien, y cuido de ellos, intento siempre darles trabajo, me preocupo por sus problemas, les pago horas extras, etc. 

Pero si algún día tenemos un problema aquí todo el mundo va mirar para si mismo y es lógico que yo me cubra. 

De ahí que le dijese al autor del post, que estos fallos son por ser una gran persona y por buena ética. A los más cabrones se las sopla todo. 

El punto intermedio es algo como lo que yo expongo. Pero bueno, este no es el debate de este tema. 

Intentemos entre todos aportarle soluciones al autor, ideas de negocio, oportunidades o lo que se nos ocurra. 

Un saludo


----------



## Alice (14 Feb 2011)

Mucho ánimo, en mi familia hace años se pasó por una situación bastante similar, así que entiendo bien como te sientes.

Sólo puedo decirte que eso de que de todo se sale es cierto. Así que sobre todo procura no venirte abajo, y adelante.

Mucha suerte, de corazón.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Feb 2011)

Si tienes 10 euros juegate un euromillon
seguro que no te toca,pero seras feliz el resto de la semana soñando el dia
por otro lado es una droja barata
En que actividad te mueves?

PD
Si le pasas algo a la exparienta supongo que te dejara meter el churro de vez en cuando,que eso tambien relaja y
sale mas barato con la ex que con la que te busques por la calle
Relajate juegate un euromillon ,echale un polvo a la ex y fumate un puro
veras la vida de de otro color
aunque en vez de negra sea gris


----------



## morpheus2010 (14 Feb 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> siento las malas decisones que has tomado amigo
> 
> pero el principal problema de tu empresa, son las indemnizaciones por despido que has tenido que realizar, si tienes una empresa, nunca contrates a ningun empleado por mas de 2 años de duracion
> 
> ...



Depende del sector en el que trabajes, en una obra no te digo que no, pero en un dpto de software especializado, entre la curva de aprendizaje y el tiempo a que empieze a producir con cierta rentabilidad según tú ya se le despide.

En cuanto al autor del hilo, todo mi apoyo.


----------



## Jordi Segurola (14 Feb 2011)

Cristiano Ronaldo tiene razon, si uno quiere hijos, lo mejor es una madre de alquiler: pagas por los nueve meses de servicio y adios para siempre.


----------



## avioneti (14 Feb 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Si tienes 10 euros juegate un euromillon
> seguro que no te toca,pero seras feliz el resto de la semana soñando el dia
> por otro lado es una droja barata
> En que actividad te mueves?
> ...



¿es necesario trolear y hacerte el gracioso en este hilo? :abajo::abajo:


----------



## Pio Pio (14 Feb 2011)

Si, los hijos son una responsabilidad muy grande, seguro que podrás encontrar alguna manera de poder pasarles una manuntención, si no es ahora pues pasado un tiempo.

No te martirices,sólo se vive una vez, y has de ser fuerte.
Te deseo suerte y salud.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Feb 2011)

avioneti dijo:


> ¿es necesario trolear y hacerte el gracioso en este hilo? :abajo::abajo:



Es imprescindible llorar y suicidarse?? 
o es mejor reir y ver la vida tal como es ?? o sea la unica que tendremos

PD
hacerme el gracioso me descongestiona de mis problemas supongo que tu como
no tienes siempre estas serio,eso con una buena paja se cura::


----------



## Tubes (14 Feb 2011)

Suerte amigo, de corazón.
Intenta salir adelante como puedas. Hoy en día lo más importante no es vivir, sino sobrevivir.


----------



## Pulpo Paul (14 Feb 2011)

Tranquilos todos, que cuando gane Rajoy y consiga descifrar lo que escribió para sacarnos de la crisis (2 años) ataremos los perros con longanizas.


----------



## VOTIN (14 Feb 2011)

Pulpo Paul dijo:


> Tranquilos todos, que cuando gane Rajoy y consiga descifrar lo que escribió para sacarnos de la crisis (2 años) ataremos los perros con longanizas.



Eso si no nos comemos a los perros ante de que gane Rajoy pues dudo mucho que queden ya perros para atarlos a algo::


----------



## the hydden (14 Feb 2011)

El problema no es tener hijos, es con quien tenerlos ya que ellos no tienen la culpa de nada y sin embargo tienen sus necesidades, hay soluciones como que cada progenitor se haga cargo de ellos quince dias al mes o turnarse semanalmente no todo es pagar a la ex para que ella administre lo que es de sus hijos. Puede ser madre y mala administradora, pariendo no le dan el título de contable.
Sin embargo en este pais se arruina al que tiene los medios económicos para darle el dinero a la madre para que gestione, sólo por haberlos parido, y el que hable de las leyes, abogados, reducciones de la pensión o modificaciones del convenio de divorcio, es que nunca se ha encontrado en el caso y tiene nula experiencia de lo que es moverse en estos ambientes en este nuestro estupendo pais, donde lo mejor es ser maricón y lo segundo mejor mujer.
Generalmente los niños son un instrumento por el cual la ex y su abogada van a forrarse a costa del que tiene el dinero, y cuando encuentran un empresario o autónomo se vuelven locas de contentas porque hasta hace poco eso era sinónimo de dinero, ahora ya las cosas se comienzan a ver distintas porque con la crisis no se puede mirar hacia otro lado.
Si lo meten en prision va a ser por dos o tres días máximo hasta que se aclare que efectivamente no puede pagar, lo que si seria interesante es hacer una declaracion de insolvencia, tiene motivos sobrados y eso no cuesta mucho.
Cuando su ex vea que no va a cobrar ni con denuncia ni por impago probablemente intente involucrarlo en un asunto de violencia doméstica de modo que hay que estar muy hábil para sin no haber hecho nada no llegarse a convertir en un delincuente.
Después de eso si no consigue nada aún generalmente tratan de que los hijos pierdan la comunicacion con el padre y de buscarse a otro infeliz que pague lo que el ex ha dejado de pagar porque no podía. 
Llegados a ese punto uno ya no tiene nada que perder y puede reconstruir su vida, siempre sabiendo que el hombre se puede buscar una pareja joven que le de fuerza, esperanza y confianza en el futuro y la exmujer solo puede aspirar a llevar su proceso menopausico y su decadencia y amargura lo mejor posible.


----------



## Pepe LePew (14 Feb 2011)

Enlace del piso?


----------



## mol (14 Feb 2011)

Ánimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## avioneti (14 Feb 2011)

VOTIN dijo:


> Es imprescindible llorar y suicidarse??
> o es mejor reir y ver la vida tal como es ?? o sea la unica que tendremos
> 
> PD
> ...



Al contrario, hay que ser positivo, alegre y pasarlo bien. Pero creo que lo de meter el churrito y demás a la ex, para un hombre que lo está pasando mal por esas cosas, era muy de hacerse el gracioso. 

Pero bueno, si tu mensaje al menos saca una sonrisa bienvenido sea. Pero cuando una persona se deprime o lo ve todo negro, necesita soluciones más que chistes. 

Un saludo


----------



## Bokeron (14 Feb 2011)

En cuanto a la cuestión de si hay delito o no por el impago de alimentos, he consultado a mi jurista de cabecera  y me confirma que SÍ ES DELITO EL IMPAGO DE DOS MENSUALIDADES SEGUIDAS O DE CUATRO ALTERNAS.

Por lo tanto es prioritario la revisión del convenio de separación.

Si no tienes abogado, te aconsejo que acudas al juzgado y preguntes por el oficial o el secretario, le cuentas la situación y tal vez te aconsejen cómo emprender la acción o, incluso, te recomienden a un abogado apañaete.

Salud,


----------



## Maruja Wuan (14 Feb 2011)

Ante todo mucho ánimo y sobre todo recordar lo bueno que tienes, según dices, tu familia está contigo.
No entiendo por qué tu mujer no trabaja o no puede trabajar.
Busca asesoramiento en asociaciones de hombres separados, por un lado tendrás ayuda legal, y por otro creo que se te irá el "agobio" que tienes con la pensión.
Mucho ánimo, suscribo los buenos consejos que te dan este este foro.
Te dejo enlaces de asociaciones de hombres separados, venga anímate.
Asociacion de padres separados, mediadores familiares, custodia compartida, divorcios
APFS por los derechos de los separados y divorciados


----------



## manamana (14 Feb 2011)

adolf dijo:


> Otro emprendedor arruinado por inútil que dejará el pufo para que los currelas mediante impuestos pagemos via socializar las pérdidas los burejos causados por estos incompetentes.
> 
> Lo único que te preocupa son las posibles consecuencias para hacer frente a una demanda penal, tiene cojones la historia, hala como el dicho: Llora como mujer lo que no supiste defender como hombre, pedazo derrochador porqueyolovalgo.
> 
> ...



Osú, un cabestro anda suelto, muy feliz no se le ve, pues quien anda resentido, por el culo va muy herido.


----------



## Lorca83 (14 Feb 2011)

adolf, espero que tus post sea de coña y tal, ni yo cuando trolleo de verdad puedo ser tan dañino como lo esta siendo usted con sus palabras


----------



## HUSKY (14 Feb 2011)

adolf dijo:


> Y solo falta que el moroso patoso este que no quiere pagar la manutención de su jijo sea votante de la psoe, entonces se cumpliría mi mantra....
> 
> Pero que vamos, que me la trae al pairo el que un tio con dos pisitos y seguramente trabajara en el ambiente tocheril tenga sus problemas financieros, que ha contribuido a que ahora sus errores sean mis problemas económicos, como este pardillo moroso hay muchos miles en Apaña, solo deseo que todos sean votantes suciatas, para mi disfrute.
> 
> ...



Que funciona mal en tu cerebro?,te han tomado el pelo amigo,el semen de tu padre entro por el culo de tu madre y quedo pegado como una manchita.


----------



## trancos123 (14 Feb 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> siento las malas decisones que has tomado amigo
> 
> pero el principal problema de tu empresa, son las indemnizaciones por despido que has tenido que realizar, si tienes una empresa, nunca contrates a ningun empleado por mas de 2 años de duracion
> 
> ...



Una empresa de bajo valor añadido si que puede hacer eso (lo que mas abunda en españa).
Si intentas hacer algo de calidad, olvídate de esos comportamientos, perderás clientes en 3 años y acabaras arruinado.


----------



## Tonakka (14 Feb 2011)

Simplemente desearte mucha suerte en tu nueva vida- que es lo que has de buscar ahora, una nueva vida, lejos de tu pasado.

Recuerda que "no matter how long winter is, spring is sure to follow"


----------



## the hydden (14 Feb 2011)

que si es cierto dice el troll, seguro que aún no ha salido de casa de sus padres, cuando se decida a explorar mundo le van a poner el culo como un bebedero de patos


----------



## Juanjillo (14 Feb 2011)

Vaya relato, lo siento tío. Para darte consejos tipo: "Vete a Argentina" y tal, necesitaríamos saber: ¿Qué edad tienes? ¿Y tus hijos, cuántos años quedan para que tengas que pasar la pensión? ¿DE qué era la empresa? Para saber si tu sector tiene algo de futuro aquí ó fuera...
Bueno, contesta si quieres, pero creo que sabiendo estos datos, podemos tener más idea de tu perfil y recomendarte una cosa si tienes 40 años y otra si tienes 58....


----------



## Gideon's Bubble (14 Feb 2011)

A lo mejor tu abogado es buenista. Busca un abogado hijoputa a ver qué te cuenta.
En cualquier caso, mucha suerte.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (14 Feb 2011)

Mira que sois hipócritas algunos. 

Esta historia es un copy/paste de alguna noticia y os faltaba tiempo para poner a parir al protagonista.


----------



## sos (14 Feb 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Mira que sois hipócritas algunos.
> 
> Esta historia es un copy/paste de alguna noticia y os faltaba tiempo para poner a parir al protagonista.



:XX::XX:, no jodas, y todos aqui "animo", "adelante", "futuro", "nueva vida".

Que cracks.


----------



## mikasa (14 Feb 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Mira que sois hipócritas algunos.
> 
> Esta historia es un copy/paste de alguna noticia y os faltaba tiempo para poner a parir al protagonista.



Si es asi, dice mucho en favor de la gente que ha acudido al rescate, ¿no?
en cualquier caso, aqui va mi aportación:
Hay justicia gratuita, acude al colegio de abogados, y te daran uno que no te costará nada, declárate en quiebra, etc.
Tu no has tenido solo a tus hijos ni sólo son tu responsabilidad. Tienen una madre que podrá trabajar, digo yo. Si son pequeños, que se espabile en servicios sociales, que pida becas de comedor, que se las darán, en las asociaciones de vecinos encontrará guardería mientras ella curra en lo que sea, fregando escaleras, o limpiando sables, los niños tienen que comer.
Déjate de angustiarte, aqui el que más y el que menos ha estado asi. 
Como te han dicho ya, ya estás tardando en acudir a asociaciones de hombres separados, te asesorarán y no te verás solo.
No te paralices ni pierdas energía en darle vueltas, explica tu caso, da voces, todo esto pasará.
Mucha suerte, y ánimo.


----------



## Copcrim (14 Feb 2011)

Ronyrabo dijo:


> No se preocupe , tengo la solución a todos sus problemas . Estaba al alcance de su mano , es algo publico y publicitado por todos los medios de comunicación . Probablemente su estado de angustia no le dejó verlo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tengo ni idea del tema ¿pero ha mirado esta respuesta?


----------



## Nikkei89 (14 Feb 2011)

Si tú tienes la conciencia tranquila de haber sido un empresario honesto, de haber intentado ser un buen padre y marido (aunque te hayas divorciado eso no quita para que no lo hayas intentado), de haber creado empleado y pagado impuestos, tu conciencia entonces debe estar limpia.

En mi opinión mucho más limpia, que la de muchos reputados señores pertenecientes al sector financiero, que han hecho auténticas barbaridades, délitos punibles por los que deberían ser cuando menos juzgados, como afirma Centeneitor.

Puedes y debes estar preocupado por tu situación financiera, pero en ningun caso debes sentirte culpable. Otros son más culpables que tú y sin embargo se van a fumar esta noche un buen Cohiba después de beberse un Whisky gran reserva de 15 años.


----------



## Niner (14 Feb 2011)

Echa un vistazo a esta página.

Forums | Podem viure sense capitalisme

Son personas en tu misma situación y mira como se las apañan.


----------



## the hydden (14 Feb 2011)

Eso es lo malo que la gente se cree que es broma y son cosas que pasan de verdad y peores que lo que ha explicado este forero, yo no me podia creer nada hasta que lo viví en mis carnes por aqui ha posteado mas de uno que le han sucedido experiencias similares, aunque este caso fuese copy paste (que no lo se) doy fe de que hay a montones que la realidad los supera.


----------



## davitin (14 Feb 2011)

No te preocupes We Can, siempre puedes intentar sacar pasta del foro, hay mucho lila por aqui.


----------



## davitin (14 Feb 2011)

Cuantos privados has recibido ya?


----------



## Boby (14 Feb 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Mira que sois hipócritas algunos.
> 
> Esta historia es un copy/paste de alguna noticia y os faltaba tiempo para poner a parir al protagonista.



Jaja, es cierto, no lo había pensado...

Bueno, yo me uno a la hipocresía general y también te doy ánimos. Piensa que has dado trabajo a tus empleados durante muchos años, y no en que ahora se vayan a quedar sin él... Preocupate de tí mismo e intenta vivir en el presente o futuro, intentando olvidar el pasado. Qué estas en el país del trabajo en B, no debería ser problema ir tirando con "chapucillas".


----------



## EstallidoYA (14 Feb 2011)

We can, te he mandado un privado.


----------



## Lorca83 (14 Feb 2011)

trancos123 dijo:


> Una empresa de bajo valor añadido si que puede hacer eso (lo que mas abunda en españa).
> Si intentas hacer algo de calidad, olvídate de esos comportamientos, perderás clientes en 3 años y acabaras arruinado.



*chorradas*

los clientes se quedaran con cualquier empresa que realice ese tipo de actividad de contratacion, incluso siempre vendran mas por que son los unicos que pueden ofrecer buenos precios y por eso son competitivos.

Juntas eso con buenas primas al departamento comercial y ya tienes medio cochino trinchao


----------



## cocolisete (14 Feb 2011)

Animo parece que no hay salida, y se ve todo negro pero lo cierto es que al final del tunel esta la luz.

Veras como poco a poco lo logras lo mas importante es que pienses que lo vas a conseguir 

En esta vida, se empiezan los cambios mas importantes con un cambio de actitud positiva.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

kirods dijo:


> Tus salidas son varias.
> 
> Yo si fuera tu, primero trataría de averiguar el tamaño del agujero financiero en el que estoy metido.
> 
> ...



El agujero no tengo forma de taparlo porque además cada mes sube a marchas forzadas y no tengo forma de hacerle frente. Tan sólo si vendo el piso sería capaz de liquidar la hipoteca y algún préstamo y mantenerme al día en la pensión a mi ex para ganar algo de tiempo mientras encuentro algo de trabajo.

Lo de poner cosas a nombres de los hijos, menores de edad y separado no lo veo.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

Silverfever dijo:


> Un consejo de unos amigos:



No entiendo


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> siento las malas decisones que has tomado amigo
> 
> pero el principal problema de tu empresa, son las indemnizaciones por despido que has tenido que realizar, si tienes una empresa, nunca contrates a ningun empleado por mas de 2 años de duracion
> 
> ...



Tienes parte de razón


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

Discolo dijo:


> Primero muchos animos , tienes que tener en mente el paradigma del corcho ( que nunca se hunde) simpre sale a flote. Y saldras!!
> 
> Un tema lo del convenio que tu tenias firmado de divorcio era cuando las cosas te iban bien. Actualmente al no ser asi entiendo que puedes negociar un nuevo convenio.
> 
> Lo digo por que las exmujeres de los banqueros ingleses les recortaron sus latipensiones cuando los bancos de sus exmaridos quebraron.



Si, es así, pero según mi abogado, mientras dure el proceso, como mínimo seis meses, tengo la obligación de seguir pagando lo acordado en su día


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

Ronyrabo dijo:


> ¿Y no te has planteado este tema?



Es que no lo he entendido, perdona.

Te diré que lo que tengo son algunas facturas por cobrar, pero ésto es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola. Por un lado el banco no me descuenta nada, por otro la mayoría está en situación muy similar a la mía. Yo también soy consciente que dejo por ahí como cliente algunas facturas incobrables. Por ahí empezó mi problema, por clientes que empezaron a dejar de pagarme o lo hacían muy tardíamente mientras yo tenía pagos inaplazables que hacer, y ya ves por donde ha terminado.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (14 Feb 2011)

No sé si te servirá de consuelo, pero no eres tú el único que está mal: es el sistema entero el que está a punto de naufragar; ningún país en concreto, sino el planeta entero. La solución no es individual: por mucho que te esfuerces nunca saldrás a flote tú solo. La solución será colectiva, o no será.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

Lorca83 dijo:


> es que tener trabajadores es una ruina coño, las empresas no pueden pagar tantisimos impuestos por tener un empleado. Es una autentica ruina.
> 
> Por eso, si tu negocio precisa de mano de obra, tienes que realizar esa actividad para que los propios empleados al final no te coman los beneficios en base a indemnizaciones, que es lo que te ha pasado.
> 
> ...



Posiblemente tengas bastante parte de razón aunque no para todos los puestos. De todas formas, ahora mismo no me planteo ni remotamente volver a contratar a nadie. Pero gracias por el aporte


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

HUSKY dijo:


> Lo siento mucho amigo,lo peor de todo es que estas en una primera fase muy jodida, y no puedes pensar con claridad.
> 
> Yo lo perdi todo hace 4 años,tengo una deuda con bancos y administracion impagable,operativamente lo que mejor te vendria una vez pase la hecatombe seria montar una sociedad a nombre de otra persona, y tu de apoderado para poder funcionar sin que te persigan deudas anteriores, de esa manera tendrias las manos libres, date cuenta que bancos y administracion te dejaran en paz nunca,los proveedores privados que no te preocupen, no pagues ni un duro.
> 
> ...



Ese es el consejo que me han dado. No tengo deudas con las administraciones, en realidad he conseguido estar al día de los pagos casi hasta el final. Pero el último trimestre del año ha sido terrible y en esos pocos meses he acumulado el grueso de todas las deudas que tengo, aparte la hipoteca, por supuesto.

Como ya he dicho en varias ocasiones, el tema de la pensión es el que más me preocupa porque no tengo forma de pagarla y veo que en unos pocos meses se pone en un buen pico con los problemas que eso me puede traer.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

piopio dijo:


> Si, los hijos son una responsabilidad muy grande, seguro que podrás encontrar alguna manera de poder pasarles una manuntención, si no es ahora pues pasado un tiempo.
> 
> No te martirices,sólo se vive una vez, y has de ser fuerte.
> Te deseo suerte y salud.



Si, lo sé, pero mientras tienen que vivir


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

Pepe LePew dijo:


> Enlace del piso?



No lo tengo ofertado en internet, no sé que hacer a este respecto, por eso pedía consejos para la venta.


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

Bokeron dijo:


> En cuanto a la cuestión de si hay delito o no por el impago de alimentos, he consultado a mi jurista de cabecera  y me confirma que SÍ ES DELITO EL IMPAGO DE DOS MENSUALIDADES SEGUIDAS O DE CUATRO ALTERNAS.
> 
> Por lo tanto es prioritario la revisión del convenio de separación.
> 
> ...



Eso es lo que tengo entendido. Estoy contactando a través de mis familiares con alguno porque como otras tantas cosas he perdido al que tenía hace menos de una semana. Cuando antes hablaba de mi abogado me refería a un amigo de un familiar que me está asesorando de momento


----------



## We can (14 Feb 2011)

Maruja Wuan dijo:


> Ante todo mucho ánimo y sobre todo recordar lo bueno que tienes, según dices, tu familia está contigo.
> No entiendo por qué tu mujer no trabaja o no puede trabajar.
> Busca asesoramiento en asociaciones de hombres separados, por un lado tendrás ayuda legal, y por otro creo que se te irá el "agobio" que tienes con la pensión.
> Mucho ánimo, suscribo los buenos consejos que te dan este este foro.
> ...



Gracias, creo que te haré caso.

En cuanto a mi ex, prefiero no entrar en eso. Necesito concentrarme en mis problemas y en los que yo pueda resolver.


----------



## Nico (14 Feb 2011)

*We Can:*

No puedes arreglar las cosas mal hechas PARA ATRAS pero, evitar SEGUIR HACIENDOLAS MAL.

En su momento quizás tendrías que haber tomado el toro por las astas y pedir un ERE, despedir, etc.... buscando "salvarla" la empeoraste.

Y ahora, quieres seguir ahogándote y metiendo más brasas al fuego.

Ningún Juez de la Tierra, ante una presentación de crisis puede activar la acción penal. Tú no incumples nada. Si el abogado que tienes no es capaz de manejarte esta situación (donde tienes como prueba hasta los despidos pagados, los cierres, etc.), pues búscate otro.

Si vas a resolver tu tema, tiene que ser EFICAZMENTE.

1) Dinero que puedas recuperar A TU SACA. No pagues a nadie nada.

2) Ere o quiebra para tu empresa. Listo.

3) Presentación de suspensión de pago de cuota en el divorcio (y si no les gusta que APELEN -o apelas tú- y esas apelaciones toman un año como mínimo).

4) Y, dentro de lo que sepas hacer, empiezas a moverte para generar dinero (tuyo).

Cada cosa se irá acomodando. El 90% de los "problemas" están en tu cabeza -en realidad son todos problemas DE OTROS pero tú no te das cuenta-

Y, dado que no has robado nada, ni has hecho nada con mala intención QUE CADA PALO AGUANTE SU VELA.

Empleados a llorar al campito, bancos a cobrarse de lo que puedan rematar, ex-esposa a trabajar o a ponerse a tono que si no hay dinero no lo hay para nadie.

Quizás no me entiendas pero te lo voy a repetir: 

- PARTE DE TUS ANGUSTIAS es que tomas como TUYOS problemas que YA NO LO SON.

Sácate las angustias de la cabeza que, mientras antes te reorganices, antes podrás pasarle dinero a tus hijos (siquiera para que coman). El resto Dios se encarga de pagarlo en el paraiso.


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

adolf dijo:


> Otro emprendedor arruinado por inútil que dejará el pufo para que los currelas mediante impuestos pagemos via socializar las pérdidas los burejos causados por estos incompetentes.
> 
> Lo único que te preocupa son las posibles consecuencias para hacer frente a una demanda penal, tiene cojones la historia, hala como el dicho: Llora como mujer lo que no supiste defender como hombre, pedazo derrochador porqueyolovalgo.
> 
> ...



Durante 20 años no fui un inútil y durante 20 años di trabajo a 12 empleados, puede que a alguien de tu familia o cercano a ti. Y si eres funcionario, puede que lo seas gracias a que yo u otros como yo te hemos quitado mucha competencia empleando a personas que hubieran podido acceder a tu puesto en tu lugar.

Pero vamos, no creo que tú vayas a pagar mis deudas, de verdad que no lo creo.

De todas formas, no estoy con ganas de discutir, aunque no lo creas, me preocupan muchas cosas, no sólo no acabar con mis huesos en la cárcel, te lo aseguro.


----------



## multi (15 Feb 2011)

En primer lugar, mucho ánimo y fuerza.

Como te han comentado anterioremente, que revisen la cantidad que estás pasando a tu ex. 

A partir de ahí, una vez tengas quitada parte de esa carga, que me da la sensación que es de la que más te agobia, verás como poco a poco, vas viendo puertas abiertas, nuevos proyectos...

Aguanta el tirón inicial, queda con los amigos "de la infancia" para tomar unas cervezas y relaja un poco, -es complicado de leer y hacer caso, lo se-, pero con la mente a mil por hora, las decisiones que puedas tomar ahora, quizá se puedan plantear mañana de otra forma mejor...

Un abrazo y fuerza!!


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

adolf dijo:


> Y solo falta que el moroso patoso este que no quiere pagar la manutención de su jijo sea votante de la psoe, entonces se cumpliría mi mantra....
> 
> Pero que vamos, que me la trae al pairo el que un tio con dos pisitos y seguramente trabajara en el ambiente tocheril tenga sus problemas financieros, que ha contribuido a que ahora sus errores sean mis problemas económicos, como este pardillo moroso hay muchos miles en Apaña, solo deseo que todos sean votantes suciatas, para mi disfrute.
> 
> ...




Te corrijo:

Mis hijos, son varios

No soy votante del PSOE

No eran dos pisitos, sino un local y un piso (de herencia)

No trabajaba en el sector tocheril, sino en el de mantenimiento


----------



## The Cool Spot (15 Feb 2011)

Al que inicio el hilo:

Lo primero, calma. Los problemas hay que afrentarlos pero no hasta el punto en que nos roben la salud, y no te veo muy saludable, al menos psiquicamente (ese insomnio).

Lo segundo, suerte. La vas a necesitar. Este mundo no esta hecho para el pequeño emprendedor honrado, como parece que eras tu. Por suerte la solucion es precisamente esa, no ser honrado. Por desgracia la consecuencia es que puedas buscarte problemas mas gordos.

Y por ultimo, una reflexion que espero que no sea echar mas sal en tus heridas: Esto demuestra que las tesis liberales son falsas. Una dilatada historia empresarial, pero llega la crisis y se lo come. ¿No se supone que cuando alguien lo hace bien recibe una merecida recompensa?
Liberales: Excepto si perteneceis al 0,0001% mas rico, no sois elite como alguno pretendeis (esto no va por el creador del hilo, ni mucho menos), ni llegareis a ello. El mundo es un 0,0001% de lobos y el resto corderos, aunque algunos tengais inclinaciones carnivoras no dejais de ser sabrosos, dar lana y decir "BEEEEE". Al menos si no tuvierais la mania de incar el diente al resto de corderos en cuanto dejan de vigilaros, no dejariais de ser ganado, pero almenos dejariais de ser despreciados por el resto de corderos.


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

Juanjillo dijo:


> Vaya relato, lo siento tío. Para darte consejos tipo: "Vete a Argentina" y tal, necesitaríamos saber: ¿Qué edad tienes? ¿Y tus hijos, cuántos años quedan para que tengas que pasar la pensión? ¿DE qué era la empresa? Para saber si tu sector tiene algo de futuro aquí ó fuera...
> Bueno, contesta si quieres, pero creo que sabiendo estos datos, podemos tener más idea de tu perfil y recomendarte una cosa si tienes 40 años y otra si tienes 58....



Creo que no debo dar demasiados datos personales, pero si te contesto a algunas cosas, ando más cerca de los 58 que de los 40. Tengo una carrera técnica y mi empresa se dedicaba al mantenimiento. La pensión a mis hijos, lo que marca la ley, aún me quedan bastantes años, teniendo en cuenta además que tengo familia numerosa. A mi exmujer, para siempre.


----------



## clapham (15 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Hasta hace un mes tenía una empresa de mantenimiento con más de 20 años de antigüedad y 12 empleados. Durante los últimos años y dada la bajada general de actividad y facturación, he tenido que ir despidiendo al personal poco a poco. En los dos últimos años debido a la caída de nuestros grandes clientes la situación se agravó aún más uniéndose a ésto el esfuerzo económico que ha supuesto el despido paulatino de estos empleados que ha ido debilitando aún más la empresa.
> 
> Quizás en ese momento debí cerrar la empresa, pero dada la situación de crisis general y que no podía dejar en la estacada a mi familia y los empleados que aún mantenía, decidí para hacer frente al pago de los empleados que aún mantenía, al pago del convenio de divorcio que tengo suscrito con mi exmujer, al pago a mis proveedores y al impago de mis escasos clientes, intentar salir al extranjero. Para todo eso vendí y endeudé el patrimonio que poseía después de más de 25 años de trabajo, vendí un inmueble e hipotequé otro, lo alquilé y yo me fui a otro alquilado más económico.
> 
> ...




En la caída libre propiamente dicha o ideal, se desprecia la resistencia aerodinámica que presenta el aire al movimiento del cuerpo, analizando lo que pasaría en el vacío. En esas condiciones, la aceleración que adquiriría el cuerpo sería debida exclusivamente a la gravedad, siendo independiente de su masa; por ejemplo, si dejáramos caer una bala de cañón y una pluma en el vacío, ambos adquirirían la misma aceleración, g\,, que es la aceleración de la gravedad
[editar] Ecuación del movimiento

Por la segunda ley de Newton, la fuerza \mathbf{F} que actúa sobre un cuerpo es igual al producto de su masa m\, por la aceleración que adquiere. En caída libre sólo intervienen el peso \mathbf{P} (vertical, hacia abajo) y el rozamiento aerodinámico \mathbf{f}(v) en la misma dirección, y sentido opuesto a la velocidad. Dentro de un campo gravitatorio aproximadamente constante, la ecuación del movimiento de caída libre es:

\mathbf{F} = \mathbf{P}+\mathbf{f} = -mg {\mathbf{j}} - f\frac{\mathbf{v}}{v} = m\frac{d\mathbf{v}}{dt}

La aceleración de la gravedad g\, lleva signo negativo porque se toma el eje vertical como positivo hacia arriba.
[editar] Trayectoria en caída libre
[editar] Caída libre totalmente vertical

El movimiento del cuerpo en caída libre es vertical con velocidad creciente (aproximadamente movimiento uniformemente acelerado con aceleración g) (aproximadamente porque la aceleración aumenta cuando el objeto disminuye en altura, en la mayoría de los casos la variación es despreciable). La ecuación de movimiento se puede escribir en términos la altura y:

(1) -mg + f = ma_y \,

donde:

a_y, v_y\;, son la aceleración y la velocidad verticales.
f\;, es la fuerza de rozamiento fluidodinámico (que aumenta con la velocidad).

* Si, en primera aproximación, se desprecia la fuerza de rozamiento, cosa que puede hacerse para caídas desde pequeñas alturas de cuerpos relativamente compactos, en las que se alcanzan velocidades moderadas, la solución de la ecuación diferencial (1) para las velocidades y la altura vienen dada por:

\begin{matrix} v_y(t)= v_0 + gt \\ y(t) = h_0 + v_0t -\frac{1}{2}gt^2 \end{matrix}

donde v0 es la velocidad inicial, para una caída desde el reposo v0 = 0 y h0 es la altura inicial de caída.

* Para grandes alturas u objetos de gran superficie (una pluma, un paracaídas) es necesario tener en cuenta la resistencia fluidodinámica que suele ser modelizada como una fuerza proporcional a la velocidad, siendo la constante de proporcionalidad el llamado rozamiento aerodinámico kw:

(2) -mg - k_wv_y = ma_y \,

En este caso la variación con el tiempo de la velocidad y el espacio recorrido vienen dados por la solución de la ecuación diferencial (2):

\begin{cases} v_y = v_0e^{-k_wt/m} + \cfrac{mg}{k_w}(e^{-k_wt/m}-1) \\ y = h_0 - \cfrac{mgt}{k_w}+m\left(\cfrac{mg+k_wv_0}{k_w^2}\right)(e^{-k_wt/m}-1) \end{cases}

Nótese que en este caso existe una velocidad límite dada por el rozamiento aerodinámico y la masa del cuerpo que cae:

v_\infty = \lim_{t\to \infty} v_y(t) = -\frac{mg}{k_w}

* Un análisis más cuidadoso de la fricción de un fluido revelaría que a grandes velocidades el flujo alrededor de un objeto no puede considerarse laminar, sino turbulento y se producen remolinos alrededor del objeto que cae de tal manera que la fuerza de fricción se vuelve proporcional al cuadrado de la velocidad:

(3) ma_y = m\frac{d^2y}{dt^2} = -mg - \epsilon\frac{C_d}{2}\rho A_tv_y^2

Donde:

C_d\;, es el coeficiente aerodinámico de resistencia al avance, que sólo depende de la forma del cuerpo.
A_t\;, es el área transversal a la dirección del movimiento.
\rho\;, es la densidad del fluido.
\epsilon = sgn(v_y)\;, es el signo de la velocidad.

La velocidad límite puede calcularse fácilmente poniendo igual a cero la aceleración en la ecuación (3):

v_\infty = \sqrt{\frac{2mg}{C_d\rho A_t}}

La solución analítica de la ecuación diferencial (3) depende del signo relativo de la fuerza de rozamiento y el peso por lo que la solución analítica es diferente para un cuerpo que sube o para uno que cae. La solución de velocidades para ambos casos es:

\begin{cases} v_y(t)= \sqrt{\cfrac{g}{\alpha}} \tan\left(-t\sqrt{{\alpha}{g}} +\arctan\left(v_0\sqrt{\cfrac{\alpha}{g}}\right) \right) & v_y(t) > 0\\ v_y(t)= \sqrt{\cfrac{g}{\alpha}} \tanh\left(-t\sqrt{{\alpha}{g}} -\mbox{arctanh}\left(v_0\sqrt{\cfrac{\alpha}{g}}\right) \right) & v_y(t) \le 0 \end{cases}

Donde: \alpha = C_d\rho A_t/2m\;.

Si se integran las ecuaciones anteriores para el caso de caída libre desde una altura h0 y velocidad inicial nula y para el caso de lanzamiento vertical desde una altura nula con una velocidad inicial v0 se obtienen los siguientes resultados para la altura del cuerpo:

Caída libre (v0 = 0 y y(0) = h0):

y(t)=h_0-\cfrac{1}{{\alpha}}\ln\left[\cosh\left(-t\sqrt{{\alpha}{g}}\right) \right]

El tiempo transcurrido en la caída desde la altura y = h0 hasta la altura y = 0 puede obtenerse al reordenar la ecuación anterior:

t(0)-t(h_0)=\cfrac{1}{\sqrt{{\alpha}{g}}}\mbox{arccosh}\left(e^{{\alpha}h_0}\right)

Lanzamiento vertical (v0 = v0 y y(0) = 0):

y(t)=\cfrac{1}{{\alpha}}\ln\left[\cfrac{\cos\left[-t\sqrt{{\alpha}{g}}+\arctan\left(v_0\sqrt{\cfrac{\alpha}{g}}\right)\right]}{\cos\left[\mbox{arctan}\left(v_0\sqrt{\cfrac{\alpha}{g}}\right)\right]} \right]

Si la altura h0 es aquella en que la velocidad vertical se hace cero, entonces el tiempo transcurrido desde el lanzamiento hasta el instante en que se alcanza la altura h0 puede calcularse como:

t(h_0)-t(0)=\cfrac{1}{\sqrt{{\alpha}g}}\mbox{arctan}\left(v_0\sqrt{\cfrac{\alpha}{g}}\right)=\cfrac{1}{\sqrt{{\alpha}g}}\mbox{arccos}\left(e^{-{\alpha}h_0}\right)

Se puede demostrar que el tiempo que tarda un cuerpo en caer desde una altura h0 hasta el suelo a través del aire es mayor que el que tarda el mismo cuerpo en alcanzar la alura máxima de h0 si es lanzado desde el suelo. Para ello basta con probar la desigualdad siguiente:

\mbox{arccosh}\left(e^{{\alpha}h_0}\right)>\mbox{arccos}\left(e^{-{\alpha}h_0}\right)

\forall \alpha, h_0 > 0

sabiendo que \mbox{arccosh}\left(e^{{\alpha}h_0}\right)\in\left[1,+\infty\right) y que \mbox{arccos}\left(e^{-{\alpha}h_0}\right)\in\left[0,\cfrac{\pi}{2}\right]
[editar] Caída libre parabólica y casi-parabólica

Cuando un cuerpo cae en caída libre pero no parte del reposo porque tiene una velocidad no nula, entonces la trayectoria de caída no es una recta sino una curva aproximadamente parabólica. La ecuación de la trayectoria en coordenadas cartesianas viene dada por:

(4) \frac{dy}{dx} = \frac{v_y}{v_x} \qquad \qquad \begin{cases} v_y(0) = 0\\ v_x(0) = V_x \end{cases} \qquad \qquad \begin{cases} y(0) = h_0\\ x(0) = 0 \end{cases}

Rozamiento -kwv. Trayectorias casi parabólicas con rozamiento proporcional a la velocidad, para cinco valores diferentes de la velocidad horizontal β = 1,5 - 2,5 - 3,5 - 4,5, desde una altura h = 7δ.
Rozamiento -Cwv2. Trayectorias casi parabólicas con rozamiento proporcional al cuadrado de la velocidad, para cinco valores diferentes de la velocidad horizontal β = 1,5 - 2,5 - 3,5 - 4,5, desde una altura h = 7δ.

donde x es la coordenada horizontal (eje de abcisas) e y la coordenada verttcal (eje de ordenadas).

La expresión de la velocidad vertical debe reescribirse en función de la coordenada x teniendo en cuenta que t = x/vx. Pueden distinguirse los siguientes casos:

* Para un cuerpo en caída libre sin rozamiento, la trayectoria es exactamente una parábola dada por:

y(x) = h_0 -\frac{gx^2}{2V_x^2}

* Cuando se incluye el rozamiento aerodinámico, la trayectoria no es exactamente una parábola. Por ejemplo para una fuerza de rozamiento proporcional a la velocidad como en la (2) la trayectoria resulta ser:

y(x) = h_0 - \delta \left[\frac{x}{\beta\delta}-\ln \left(1-\frac{x}{\beta\delta} \right) \right] \qquad \begin{cases} \delta = gm^2/k_w^2\\ \beta = V_xk_w/mg\end{cases}

Para una fuerza de rozamiento proporcional al cuadrado de la velocidad, la integración de las ecuaciones del movimiento es más compleja, presuponiendo fuerzas de rozamiento independientes en dirección horizontal y vertical proporcionales al cuadrado del valor de la componente:

\begin{cases} \cfrac{dv_x}{dt} = -C_wv_x^2 \\ \cfrac{dv_y}{dt} = +C_wv_y^2 -g \end{cases}

La trayectoria viene dada por:

y(x) = h_0 - \delta \ln \left[\cosh \left( \frac{e^{x/\delta}-1}{\beta}\right) \right] \qquad \begin{cases} \delta = 1/C_w\\ \beta = \sqrt{g/(C_wV_x^2)} \end{cases}

Las figuras adjuntas muestran la forma de las trayectorias para cinco valores diferentes del parámetro β para una misma altura de caída (medida en unidades de longitud δ).
[editar] Caída libre desde grandes alturas
Artículo principal: Órbita

La caída libre desde grandes alturas en un campo gravitatorio aproximadamente esférico, como es el caso del campo gravitatorio terrestre, requiere correcciones importantes ya que en ese caso ni la magnitud ni la dirección de la fuerza gravitatoria son constantes. Concretamente para un campo gravitatorio newtoniano con simetría esférica, cuando podemos ignorar el rozamiento con la atmósfera, la trayectoria es un arco elipse.
[editar] Mayor caída libre a la que se ha sobrevivido
Question book.svg



*Puedes ahorrarte la teoría y pasar directamente a la practica *

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="640" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/3oAB-_s-u78" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

Ladrillo Mortal dijo:


> Mira que sois hipócritas algunos.
> 
> Esta historia es un copy/paste de alguna noticia y os faltaba tiempo para poner a parir al protagonista.





sos dijo:


> :XX::XX:, no jodas, y todos aqui "animo", "adelante", "futuro", "nueva vida".
> 
> Que cracks.



¿Por qué pensáis eso? Ojalá fuera cierto, aunque nunca jugaría con algo así.

Os aseguro que es verdad, pero claro, no tenéis que creerme sino queréis


----------



## RAYO777 (15 Feb 2011)

interludio dijo:


> sal en la tele denunciando tu situación. Eso de tener que pagarle a una ex mujer un sueldo es una SOBERANA estupidez y es un sistema de esclavitud.
> 
> Tener un hijo es decisión de dos. Mantenerlo es decisión de dos, cuando esté con uno que le costee las cosas y cuando esté con la otra igual. Si no puede mantenerlo continuadamente que se vaya con el otro cónyugue... ¿qué es eso de pagarle el sueldo a alguien que quiso tener un hijo contigo, que es una decisión libre? ¿ahora le pagas un sueldo así por la cara? Cómo hemos podido llegar a semejante situación. Tener familia se ha convertido ne un negocio. Ni muerto me caso, por mí como si nos extinguimos...



***********************************************************

Te trataran de argumentar, como es mi caso, que el hijo tiene que comer y que la generosa pensión alimenticia es para el... el mes pasado me las vi y me las desee para poder pagarle (llevo un año parado) me dijo que se viniera mi hijo a casa de mis padres (si, he tocado fondo) a comer todo el mes. Estuve a punto de decirle que vale...eran 400€ de pensión alimenticia, mas colegio, autobús, teléfono móvil (para hablar con el directamente),dentista que pago yo, y alguna cosa más. Desde Agosto le pedi que me lo dejara en 300€ por mi situación se avino. Es todo muy complejo porque se barajan los sentimientos (que ellas dejan repentinamente de tener) protectores y siempre piensas que bastante mierda ha habido entre dos personas como para que también le salpique a quien no tiene ninguna culpa. Por esa razón, yo al menos, vivo una especie de exclusión anónima en pro de que para el no cambie nada, ya vendrán tiempos mejores, o no, no se.
Por eso comprendo bien a este hombre.


----------



## elmastonto (15 Feb 2011)

clapham dijo:


> ....



Menudos especímenes rondan por este foro, no?


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

mikasa dijo:


> Si es asi, dice mucho en favor de la gente que ha acudido al rescate, ¿no?
> en cualquier caso, aqui va mi aportación:
> Hay justicia gratuita, acude al colegio de abogados, y te daran uno que no te costará nada, declárate en quiebra, etc.
> Tu no has tenido solo a tus hijos ni sólo son tu responsabilidad. Tienen una madre que podrá trabajar, digo yo. Si son pequeños, que se espabile en servicios sociales, que pida becas de comedor, que se las darán, en las asociaciones de vecinos encontrará guardería mientras ella curra en lo que sea, fregando escaleras, o limpiando sables, los niños tienen que comer.
> ...



No soy un troll y de verdad que no esperaba la cantidad de mensajes de ánimo que me habéis mandado. En realidad tenía mis reservas al escribir mi historia porque sé como algunos se las gastan por aquí en según que temas, pero estoy alucinado. 

He estado toda la tarde en varias reuniones no agradables y hablando con algunos familiares y amigos y venía con un bajón total, pero habéis conseguido animarme, gracias a todos, de nuevo.


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Te corrijo:
> 
> Mis hijos, son varios
> 
> ...



Pues a mi me parece que eres el clasico troll que viene al foro a sacarle el dinero a la peña, de hecho ya he leido que un forero te ha mandado un privado, a saber lo que le vas a sacar.

Y si no lo eres...pues eres el tipico arruinao que deja un pufo que te cagas a sus trabajadores...sabes por que te digo esto? por que en caso de que sea cierta tu historia me teneis hasta la polla la gente como tu, todavia estoy esperando a que mi antiguo jefe me pague los 3000 euros que me debe desde que quebro su empresa, no sabes el agujero que me supuso, eso si, imagino que estaria mas ocupado intentando salvar su culo que en pagarme a mi y a todos los que dejo tirados.

Ahora no vengas a llorar, todos estos años has debido llevar un nivel de vida de "vino&rosas", no has guardado nada, todo creditos y deudas, ya te apañaras, aqui no vengas a llorar, no me das pena, gente como tu se las da de "crear riqueza" pagando sueldos de 700 euros a la gente que luego se desloma.

De todas formas que conste que pienso que eres el multinick de algun troll, puede que de "sufrimiento", que no se curro mucho su primer nick, era demasiado esperpentico, este es como mas realista, enhorabuena, igual sacas algo, la "hermandad libegal" te ayudara.


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

Copcrim dijo:


> No tengo ni idea del tema ¿pero ha mirado esta respuesta?



Ya le he contestado a RonyRabo que no he entendido su mensaje. También reconozco que no estoy en mi momento más lúcido precisamente.


----------



## matt (15 Feb 2011)

Vete a la mierda Clapham; pero muy a la mierda, niñato. 

We can: Tienes hijos, y esa , creo, es tu principal angustia. Como otros te digo, que le den a los bancos y a la pensiòn (paga muy poco si ella tiene una situación mejor, el juez lo comprenderá si te demanda). Pide el paro, el subisidio, y cuída la salud física.

Haz hecho bien en contarlo aquí. Rezaremos porque todo te salga bien.
Mucho ánimo.


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

davitin dijo:


> No te preocupes We Can, siempre puedes intentar sacar pasta del foro, hay mucho lila por aqui.



En ningún caso es mi intención, davitin, descuida.


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Cuantos privados has recibido ya?



Hasta el momento dos ¿te parecen muchos o pocos? Y en ninguno de ellos ni se me ofrece ni se me pide dinero, por si estás interesado. Por cierto, aún les tengo que contestar y darles las gracias por sus mensajes


----------



## kemao2 (15 Feb 2011)

LO siento hamijo, al verdadero empresario se le trata así, en cambio los golfos de los directivos por una situación incluso peor no solo conservan el patrimonio sino que encima quieren bonus


http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...os-tribunales-por-la-supresion-del-bonus.html


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

EstallidoYA dijo:


> We can, te he mandado un privado.



Lo he visto, perdona por no contestarte aún pero estaba intentando ponerme al día con los mensajes. En cuanto acabe lo hago.

Muchas gracias por interesarte


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *We Can:*
> 
> No puedes arreglar las cosas mal hechas PARA ATRAS pero, evitar SEGUIR HACIENDOLAS MAL.
> 
> ...



Las frases que he resaltado solo las ha podido parir *un autentico hijo de la gran puta.*

Si, desde luego, los 3000 pavos que aun me debe mi antiguo jefe desde luego que ya han dejado de ser problema de el para ser problema mio.

Esta es la mierda liberal que se hace llamar empresario en este pais, si no tienes pasta que se jodan tus empleados...claro.

Pues mira, dices que no son problemas de el y que le de de comer a sus hijos...los "currelas" a "llorar al campo" no? mira, si yo fuera alguno de sus empleados lo cogia y le rompia las piernas (a mi jefe no llegue por que el hijo puta desaparecio) para que asi el problema pase a ser suyo otra vez.

Me cago en dios, lo que hay que oir.

Para el que ha iniciado el hilo haria bien en tirarse por un puente, como ya le han sugerido.

Sin acritud.


----------



## The Cool Spot (15 Feb 2011)

clapham dijo:


> En la caída libre propiamente dicha o ideal, se desprecia la resistencia aerodinámica que presenta el aire al movimiento del cuerpo...



A ti te ataba yo una piedra bien gorda al cuello, y te tiraba por el viaducto, para que comprobaras in situ la validez de las formulas. 

Y de paso, a ver si cuando llegaras al suelo, nos ilustrabas tambien en forma de ecuacion la variabilidad de la dureza del suelo dependiendo de los materiales con que este construido.

Entre liberales y mamarrachos, no se que tiene este foro que atrae a todos ellos.


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *We Can:*
> 
> No puedes arreglar las cosas mal hechas PARA ATRAS pero, evitar SEGUIR HACIENDOLAS MAL.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tus consejos Nico, creo que tienes mucha razón en casi todo lo que dices. 

Efectivamente, mi mayor error fue intentar salvar la empresa. Hace un par de semanas estuve con unos abogados que me decían que casos como el mío varios al día tenían y todos cometiendo el mismo error, intentar salvar la empresa con patrimonio personal.


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

The Cool Spot dijo:


> Al que inicio el hilo:
> 
> Lo primero, calma. Los problemas hay que afrentarlos pero no hasta el punto en que nos roben la salud, y no te veo muy saludable, al menos psiquicamente (ese insomnio).
> 
> ...



Gracias por tus consejos y no te preocupes, tu reflexión no me hiere


----------



## mutiko (15 Feb 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Las frases que he resaltado solo las ha podido parir *un autentico hijo de la gran puta.*
> 
> Si, desde luego, los 3000 pavos que aun me debe mi antiguo jefe desde luego que ya han dejado de ser problema de el para ser problema mio.
> 
> ...



Yo tambien he tenido problemas de ese estilo, y me aguantaba ¿por que? por que de poco sirve achuchar al que no tiene, y sabia que mi antiguo jefe no tenia mas que deudas, empresarial y personalmente. Claro, que tal vez nuestros casos sean distintos porque yo aguante hasta que conoci que entre los socios habia uno (un jefe nuevo) que esta forrado, y ya por ahi no pase. 

Por lo demas, un abrazafarolas, como el del viaducto. No valeis ni para carne picada.


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tus consejos Nico, creo que tienes mucha razón en casi todo lo que dices.
> 
> Efectivamente, mi mayor error fue intentar salvar la empresa. Hace un par de semanas estuve con unos abogados que me decían que casos como el mío varios al día tenían y todos cometiendo el mismo error, intentar salvar la empresa con patrimonio personal.



Por "salvar tu empresa" te refieres a pagar a tus empleados y proveedores verdad? eres consciente de que ellos tambien tienen hijos?

Para todos los demas que defendeis al mamarracho este, luego no vengais quejandoos de que el ayuntamiento de turno no os paga vuestros servicios o de que fulanito lleva "x" meses sin pagaros.


----------



## abiba (15 Feb 2011)

Bokeron dijo:


> En cuanto a la cuestión de si hay delito o no por el impago de alimentos, he consultado a mi jurista de cabecera  y me confirma que SÍ ES DELITO EL IMPAGO DE DOS MENSUALIDADES SEGUIDAS O DE CUATRO ALTERNAS.
> 
> Por lo tanto es prioritario la revisión del convenio de separación.
> 
> ...



Esto es de locos. Pero quien cojones hace las Leyes en este Pais??? En fin, yo tengo una Pyme y ahora empiezo a salir del agujero, puedo entender lo que estás pasando y creo que lo mejor es ser lo más positivo posible. Creo que lo que dice el forero Vercingetorix es muy razonable. Haz lo que puedas, pero sobre todo inténtalo y aprende de los errores. Ser empresario en este pais es muy duro y encima está mal visto. Dónde estarán ahora los putos sindicatos para defender tus derechos como trabajador?


----------



## daputi ha muerto (15 Feb 2011)

Tenía preparado un discurso pero no te lo mereces, solo te diré que te deseo grandes dosis de ajo y agua, moroso de los cojones.
:XX:


----------



## manamana (15 Feb 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Las frases que he resaltado solo las ha podido parir *un autentico hijo de la gran puta.*
> 
> Si, desde luego, los 3000 pavos que aun me debe mi antiguo jefe desde luego que ya han dejado de ser problema de el para ser problema mio.
> 
> ...



El numero de idiotas infinitus est.


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

davitin dijo:


> Pues a mi me parece que eres el clasico troll que viene al foro a sacarle el dinero a la peña, de hecho ya he leido que un forero te ha mandado un privado, a saber lo que le vas a sacar.
> 
> Y si no lo eres...pues eres el tipico arruinao que deja un pufo que te cagas a sus trabajadores...sabes por que te digo esto? por que en caso de que sea cierta tu historia me teneis hasta la polla la gente como tu, todavia estoy esperando a que mi antiguo jefe me pague los 3000 euros que me debe desde que quebro su empresa, no sabes el agujero que me supuso, eso si, imagino que estaria mas ocupado intentando salvar su culo que en pagarme a mi y a todos los que dejo tirados.
> 
> ...



Eres libre de pensar lo que quieras, faltaría más. Ya lo he dicho y lo vuelvo a repetir, no tengo ganas de pelearme con nadie. Mi campo de batalla lo tengo muy delimitado


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Eres libre de pensar lo que quieras, faltaría más. Ya lo he dicho y lo vuelvo a repetir, no tengo ganas de pelearme con nadie. Mi campo de batalla lo tengo muy delimitado



Je.

Tipico troll de libro, no te alteras ni discutes con nadie, no sea que empieces a caer mal a la gente a la que intentas dar pena.


----------



## davitin (15 Feb 2011)

En Nigeria se estan frotando las manos desde que se enteraron que existia este foro.


----------



## ICG_borrado (15 Feb 2011)

Uuuuuuuppppppp


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

Ciudadan@s de Espartinas dijo:


> Una vez cubiertas las necesidades básicas, hay cosas más importantes que lo puramente económico o material que ofrecer a unos hijos.
> 
> Una de ellas es la dignidad personal y me parece que de eso anda usted sobrado amigo.
> 
> Deje usted de lado ese sentimiento de culpabilidad (¿frustración?) y, mientras emprende nuevos caminos, no renuncie a ofrecer lo mucho y bueno que lleva consigo.



Gracias ciudadano

Culpabilidad, frustación, responsabilidad, pena, impotencia, todo en un cóctel.

Y lo que pretendo es cubrir esas necesidades básicas, soy realista y sé que ni en mis mejores sueños voy a poder proporcionarles más a partir de ahora, si es que llego


----------



## Edmundo Dantés (15 Feb 2011)

Hubo un tiempo allá por el 2001 en el que miles de argentinos vivían tu misma historia, quien te escribe era parte de ella. Habíamos tocado fondo...

Quienes tenían un comercio liquidaban sus instalaciones o mercancías, técnicos que vendían sus herramientas de trabajo para sobrevivir, y una innumerable cantidad de situaciones que aún hoy perduran en el inconsciente de muchos sin contar el doloroso proceso de emigrar en busca de esa esperanza.

En esos tiempos donde el dolor y la angustia invadían el alma, comenzó a sonar en las radios esta canción que rápidamente se convirtió en hit, los noticieros de los canales de tv, la utilizaban como fondo para historias como la tuya que se replicaban a lo ancho y largo de nuestro territorio.

Espero que te sirva para refrescar el alma y...

_*Solo quiero decirte que se puede...

SI! Se puede!!!*_

Muchísima suerte!

ED



EDIT 1

Te he cambiado por esta versión mas intima
<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/dEO5dfEyGk0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


EDIT 2

Luego de haberte escrito este mensaje y haber traído a mi memoria aquellos momentos tan tristes y dolorosos, te vuelvo a reafirmar desde el corazón... que bello es haberlo superado!
y como te han dicho en uno de los comentarios pontee de pie cada mañana!, 
y haz algo por pequeño que sea...
será un paso
y al otro día otro y así sucesivamente... 
Cuando te quieras dar cuenta, ya habrás trazando el camino.

versión original

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/c72Ca-5nYrA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Desde Gerona (15 Feb 2011)

Edmundo Dantés dijo:


> Espero que te sirva para refrescar el alma y...




Gracias por la canción. Cuando el estado anímico está hundido comentarios así ayudan, me lo apropio aunque no vaya dirigido a mi.

:Aplauso: :Aplauso: :Aplauso:


----------



## butricio (15 Feb 2011)

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Jcrwu6WGoMs" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Juanjillo (15 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Creo que no debo dar demasiados datos personales, pero si te contesto a algunas cosas, ando más cerca de los 58 que de los 40. Tengo una carrera técnica y mi empresa se dedicaba al mantenimiento. La pensión a mis hijos, lo que marca la ley, aún me quedan bastantes años, teniendo en cuenta además que tengo familia numerosa. A mi exmujer, para siempre.





¿Qué? Te has mirado bien eso? Lo de la pensión a tu ex, si es la compensatoria suele ser de un máximo de 2 años, hasta que espabile...Eso de una pensión vitalicia me parece draconiano...míratelo bien, y si tu ex se tiene que poner a fregar escaleras, que se ponga...Tus hijos...si tienen edad de menos de 16 años, vale, si tienen más de esa edad que se pongan a hacer en sus datos libres aunque sea buzoneo....que tó el mundo espabile vaya, que la vaca ya no da más leche...


----------



## Nico (15 Feb 2011)

*Davitin:*

Qué parte del mensaje de *We Can* no leiste ?

Supongamos que NO ES UN TROLL y cuenta la verdad... acaso no leíste que puso su patrimonio personal en la empresa y sacó créditos y pagó indemnizaciones hasta que quedó seco como un ladrillo y ahora vive de prestado ?

No dijo en ningún momento: _"No pensarán que voy a vender el Audi para pagarle a estos roñosos"_. Dio todo lo que podía dar.

Y, hay un punto en la vida -que tú posiblemente ignores y de allí que no lo entiendas- es que llegas a un precipicio en el que, si das un paso más al frente te matas.

Es más... hoy en España hay mucha gente suicidándose por haber llegado a ese punto y no saber entender que, al llegar al límite, tenemos que dar la vuelta.

Desde ya que el error lo cometió al principio. Si un negocio no va más se liquida y a otra cosa.

Pero, cometido el error de descapitalizarse hasta el agotamiento, ya no hay más opciones y, es en ese punto donde un ser humano tiene que saber dar la vuelta y desandar el camino.

Qué algunos van a sufrir ?... puede ser pero, en las crisis TODOS sufrimos.

Insisto, o no has leido lo que plantea We Can, o no lo entiendes por falta de alguna experiencia personal en esa materia, o tienes 19 años (cronológicos o mentales) y te crees que We Can es mago o tiene que suicidarse.

Cuando vivas algo similar ya podrás entender lo que dije. Entretanto puedes seguir dándote el lujo de ser soberbio y pensar que eres un genio y los otros son unos idiotas. El tiempo cura todas las idioteces.


----------



## K-KABOOM (15 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Creo que lo peor es una demanda penal de mi ex por impago de la pensión. Te voy a ser sincero, eso me tiene agobiadisímo. LLevo cinco años pasando una pensión muy generosa puntualmente, pero según tengo entendido, dos cuotas consecutivas de impago o tres no consecutivas y puede haber demanda penal.
> 
> Apoyo familiar tengo, pero no son buenos tiempos para nadie, y cada uno tiene sus propios problemas y tiene que sacar adelante a sus hijos.



Podrá haber demanda penal o lo que ella quiera, pero si eres insolvente, eres insolvente, ningún juez te enviará a la carcel por eso.

Otra cosa es que tengas ingresos y pases de pagar, son cosas muy diferentes.

Tú tranquilo, y ante la indiferéncia de tu mujer, que le den (con todos los respetos), ya que no sabe adaptarse a tu nueva realidad


----------



## XXavier (15 Feb 2011)

Esto de las separaciones, y los problemas que acarrean, explica no pocos de los asesinatos que se producen. Es una tendencia en aumento, y no me extraña. y tiene difícil solución mientras la gente siga formando parejas y el poder judicial esté en manos de mujeres.


----------



## Ronyrabo_borrado (15 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Es que no lo he entendido, perdona.
> 
> Te diré que lo que tengo son algunas facturas por cobrar, pero ésto es la pescadilla que se muerde la cola. Por un lado el banco no me descuenta nada, por otro la mayoría está en situación muy similar a la mía. Yo también soy consciente que dejo por ahí como cliente algunas facturas incobrables. Por ahí empezó mi problema, por clientes que empezaron a dejar de pagarme o lo hacían muy tardíamente mientras yo tenía pagos inaplazables que hacer, y ya ves por donde ha terminado.



Pues es muy fácil , en España hay empresas que tambien tienen una alta morosidad , precisamente muchas son esas que "que no te descuentan" , otras se dedican a otras cosas .

El caso es que algunas se han acogido a un plan del gobierno por el cual , el gobierno cubre sus efectos impagados (lease facturas , u otros créditos comerciales) , sino lo hace directamente lo hace avalando deuda o obligaciones de pago que emite la empresa para estar en líquidez.


En su caso , el estado al igual que hace con otras empresas , avala sus pagarés por el importe de sus impagados e incluso por el importe de su agujero contable .



Es decir Vd. emite unos pagarés , que tienen la solvencia del Estado y no la de su empresa . Y eso amigo es dinero , es dinero garantizado por España .



Vd. se puede acoger a este plan del Gobierno de España , Vd. emite los pagarés y sino puede pagarlos después , los paga el Gobierno por Vd. que es lo que significa garantizados. De esta manera todo el mundo aceptará sus pagarés , porque no dependen de su solvencia sino de la del Estado , que subirá impuestos y lo que haga falta para pagarlos.


Ve que fácil , y pensar que hay gente pobre pasandoló mal , sin saber que se puede hacer esto. 

Es por incultura juridico-financiera , los primeros en acogerse a este plan de ayuda han sido multimillonarios , que son los que mas medios tienen para enterarse de estas oportunidades.

Pero ahora Vd. tambien lo sabe . Haga un escrito al Estado , pidiendolé un aval presentando su contabilidad !! 



Un saludo cordial.


----------



## burbutrolls (15 Feb 2011)

Joder We Can pero qué clase de empresario eres? Lección numero uno nunca avales con tus cosas personales.

Primero decir que siento tu situación, cuando veo los programas de actualidad que salen embargos y cosas así tengo que cambiar de canal no soporto esas situaciones.

1.	Tu ex mujer tendrá que ayudar en lo que pueda. Dícese ponerse a trabajar y aguantar una temporada aunque no le guste.
2.	Te aconsejaría que te declarases insolvente y que el banco se quede con todo y te metan donde les de la gana.
3.	LO MAS IMPORTANTE: Supongo que llevando 12 años al frente de una empresa supone tener contactos aun. Intenta cobrar comisiones ya que algo podras hacer aunque sean gestiones y poniendo antiguos clientes en contacto con otros proveedores.

Lo que tienes que conseguir es que tu ex se implique un poco. Son malos tiempos lo tiene que entender.


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

Juanjillo dijo:


> [/SIZE]
> 
> ¿Qué? Te has mirado bien eso? Lo de la pensión a tu ex, si es la compensatoria suele ser de un máximo de 2 años, hasta que espabile...Eso de una pensión vitalicia me parece draconiano...míratelo bien, y si tu ex se tiene que poner a fregar escaleras, que se ponga...Tus hijos...si tienen edad de menos de 16 años, vale, si tienen más de esa edad que se pongan a hacer en sus datos libres aunque sea buzoneo....que tó el mundo espabile vaya, que la vaca ya no da más leche...



Pues así es, ya sé que es de locos. En su día lo firmé y me metí de lleno en la boca del lobo.


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

Nico dijo:


> *Davitin:*
> 
> Qué parte del mensaje de *We Can* no leiste ?
> 
> ...



Ni yo mismo lo podía haber explicado mejor, has hecho tuyos mis pensamientos. 

Solo una aclaración, el principio de mi fin fue el convenio de divorcio que firmé.


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

Ronyrabo dijo:


> Pues es muy fácil , en España hay empresas que tambien tienen una alta morosidad , precisamente muchas son esas que "que no te descuentan" , otras se dedican a otras cosas .
> 
> El caso es que algunas se han acogido a un plan del gobierno por el cual , el gobierno cubre sus efectos impagados (lease facturas , u otros créditos comerciales) , sino lo hace directamente lo hace avalando deuda o obligaciones de pago que emite la empresa para estar en líquidez.
> 
> ...



Os agradezco mucho todos los consejos que me estáis dando, los estoy apuntado todos y no dudéis que los estoy consultando con mi abogado y estudiándolos y pondré en práctica los que pueda dada mi situación concreta.

Y sin querer abusar de vuestros consejos, me gustaría que me los dieráis sobre la venta del piso, según me han indicado puede que no sea buena idea venderlo ofertándolo en internet o a través de intermediarios inmobiliarios, lo que limita mucho el radio de venta, me estoy moviendo sólo a través de mi entorno más cercano pero dada la situación general de crisis, veo muy corto el círculo ¿qué pensáis que sería lo mejor?


----------



## lagoausente (15 Feb 2011)

Que razón tenía la frase de la peli "El Concursante", todo por nada y a cambio de nada.
Te recomiendo que veas la peli, al menos te proporcionará un poco de entretenimiento.


----------



## Juanjillo (15 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Os agradezco mucho todos los consejos que me estáis dando, los estoy apuntado todos y no dudéis que los estoy consultando con mi abogado y estudiándolos y pondré en práctica los que pueda dada mi situación concreta.
> 
> Y sin querer abusar de vuestros consejos, me gustaría que me los dieráis sobre la venta del piso, según me han indicado puede que no sea buena idea venderlo ofertándolo en internet o a través de intermediarios inmobiliarios, lo que limita mucho el radio de venta, me estoy moviendo sólo a través de mi entorno más cercano pero dada la situación general de crisis, veo muy corto el círculo ¿qué pensáis que sería lo mejor?



Je,je,je. Envía el enlaze de este link a tu abogado.

En cuanto al piso, si te hace falta pasta, véndelo a "lo que te den" si el vecino tuyo pide 150K, ponlo en 130K...es sólo un ejemplo. En cuanto a venderlo por tu cuenta...yo creo que hoy en día es imprescindible ponerlo en internet. Si lo pones barato, puedes pasar de las inmobiliarias, ya sabes que ahora ó lo vendes más barato de los pisos que tienen los bancos, ó en cuanto el posible comprador va a preguntar por la hipoteca, el del banco le enseña sus propios pisos...
Lo de la inmobiliaria; Si te dan lo que tu pides, no veo problema en gestionarlo con ellos...
Suerte de nuevo.


----------



## Juanjillo (15 Feb 2011)

lagoausente dijo:


> Que razón tenía la frase de la peli "El Concursante", todo por nada y a cambio de nada.
> Te recomiendo que veas la peli, al menos te proporcionará un poco de entretenimiento.



También puedes ver: Un dia de furia, ó de Game


----------



## EL_CAMPECHANO82 (15 Feb 2011)

No lo entiendo, tienes una casa que quieres vender y no puedes o no quieres. 

Entiendo que por que estas pidiendo lo que no vale, vamos que es tu ultima baza y si malvendes esa casa, la cagaste del todo.

Eso lo sabe tu mujer y por eso no vas al juzgado por que en el momento que pidas bajada de mensualidad tu mujer dira , tiene un a vivenda valorada en un millon de euros, y el juez te dira vendela, y tu diras es que nadie me la compra, y el juez dira pues baja el precio y tu diras antes la carcel. 

Creo tu historia pero algo no cuadra. Que clase de casa vendes? por cuanto? donde estas? 

Creo que esto esimportante para que el foro te situe.


----------



## nora (15 Feb 2011)

memento_ser dijo:


> No lo entiendo, tienes una casa que quieres vender y no puedes o no quieres.
> 
> Entiendo que por que estas pidiendo lo que no vale, vamos que es tu ultima baza y si malvendes esa casa, la cagaste del todo.
> 
> ...



´Por lo que explica la vivienda está hipotecada.


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

Juanjillo dijo:


> Je,je,je. Envía el enlaze de este link a tu abogado.
> 
> En cuanto al piso, si te hace falta pasta, véndelo a "lo que te den" si el vecino tuyo pide 150K, ponlo en 130K...es sólo un ejemplo. En cuanto a venderlo por tu cuenta...yo creo que hoy en día es imprescindible ponerlo en internet. Si lo pones barato, puedes pasar de las inmobiliarias, ya sabes que ahora ó lo vendes más barato de los pisos que tienen los bancos, ó en cuanto el posible comprador va a preguntar por la hipoteca, el del banco le enseña sus propios pisos...
> Lo de la inmobiliaria; Si te dan lo que tu pides, no veo problema en gestionarlo con ellos...
> Suerte de nuevo.



Si, mejor será darle el enlace directamente en lugar de hacer de intermediario.

Sobre el piso, tengo claro que no lo voy a vender por lo que están pidiendo por la zona y por lo que lo hubiera podido vender en otras condiciones. En cuanto a lo de internet, no sé, son consejos que me han dado algunos y no lo tengo claro, por eso os pedía vuestra opinión.

Gracias otra vez


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

memento_ser dijo:


> No lo entiendo, tienes una casa que quieres vender y no puedes o no quieres.
> 
> Entiendo que por que estas pidiendo lo que no vale, vamos que es tu ultima baza y si malvendes esa casa, la cagaste del todo.
> 
> ...



No es exactamente así, quiero venderlo porque no tengo otra opción. La otra alternativa es dejar que el banco lo embargue, pero mi idea es venderlo, pagar la hipoteca y préstamos que tengo y sacar algún dinero para la pensión mientras en el juzgado me la revisan. No sé, es lo que tengo en mente pero a lo mejor no es la mejor opción, no sé. 

No estoy pidiendo lo que no vale, estoy intentando lo que comumente se llama malvenderla, soy consciente de ello, pero también soy consciente de mi situación y no puedo permitirme pensar en lo que hubiera pasado si..., mis circunstancias son las que son, no tengo otra forma de hacer algo de cash de donde sacar la pensión que tengo que pasar, mis hijos tienen que vivir o sobrevivir y necesito unos meses de tregua para poder empezar desde cero.

Sobre lo de mi ex, el juez y demás, sólo te diré que no es así, te remito a lo anteriormente explicado. Mi disposición absoluta es la venta, te lo aseguro.

¿En cuanto está valorada la vivienda? no sabría decirte ahora mismo con exactitud ¿según qué o quién?. No me dedico al sector inmobiliario y no tengo demasiada idea de cómo calcular exactamente este dato. He mirado por algunas webs inmobiliarias y he encontrado dos pisos en venta en la misma calle y uno en la misma finca. El precio metro cuadrado medio está en los 5.300€ metro cuadrado.

Mi vecino en concreto tiene su piso puesto en venta en 580.000€. No sé exactamente en que estado se encuentra la vivienda que vende, la mía la reformé hace unos 4-5 años al completo (coste aprox. de la reforma 60.000€)
Mis cuentas son muy claras, necesito unos 300.000€ para pagar las deudas con el banco y unos 50.000€ para pensión, abogado y procesos judiciales relacionados con el convenio de divorcio. Total: 350.000€

Yo estoy en Madrid, no sé si te refieres a eso o dónde está el piso. En Madrid tb, en la zona que algunas inmobiliarias denominan, centro, palacio, zona de los austrias. 

De momento y hasta que no tenga completamente claro anunciarlo en internet, espero que entiendas que no de más datos de forma pública, pero espero que con los que he aportado te cuadre ya mi historia y sirva para que el foro me situe.


----------



## Ex-clase media (15 Feb 2011)

176 thanks en poco más de un día (29h en estos momentos).

Me alegro de esto, espero que sea suficientemente reconfortante y suponga un apoyo.


----------



## We can (15 Feb 2011)

Lo es, y mucho. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## lordflies (15 Feb 2011)

Lo cierto es que no me gusta que la gente no pague sus deudas pero a veces esa deuda es impagable y no merece la pena malvivir toda una vida.

No se como andas de idiomas, pero si consideras que tu deuda es impagable yo de ti me iba a otra pais y hacia un "sin pa"  

Conozco a un par que hace se fueron a UK e Irlanda respectivamente y ahora viven tan ricamente oyga, eso si viven mucho mas humildemente porque los trabajos que tienen poco tienen que ver con sus profesiones. Pero ni llamadas del banco, ni de abogados, ni de acreedores, y ademas no paran de follarse a las espaniolas que se van "a estudar idiomas"


----------



## Visa.Cash (15 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> El precio metro cuadrado medio está en los 5.300€ metro cuadrado.
> 
> Mi vecino en concreto tiene su piso puesto en venta en 580.000€. No sé exactamente en que estado se encuentra la vivienda que vende, la mía la reformé hace unos 4-5 años al completo (coste aprox. de la reforma 60.000€)
> Mis cuentas son muy claras, necesito unos 300.000€ para pagar las deudas con el banco y unos 50.000€ para pensión, abogado y procesos judiciales relacionados con el convenio de divorcio. Total: 350.000€



::::::

¿Vives en un palacio o qué? ienso:


----------



## Paisaje (15 Feb 2011)

Impresionante, esta reflexión sintetiza el que yo creo que es el motivo de la apertura de este hilo por un hombre con buena voluntad pese a los errores cometidos, y que está más a merced de su mujer que otra cosa... Me lo paso a word porque también me podría tocar a mí. 



the hydden dijo:


> El problema no es tener hijos, es con quien tenerlos ya que ellos no tienen la culpa de nada y sin embargo tienen sus necesidades, hay soluciones como que cada progenitor se haga cargo de ellos quince dias al mes o turnarse semanalmente no todo es pagar a la ex para que ella administre lo que es de sus hijos. Puede ser madre y mala administradora, pariendo no le dan el título de contable.
> Sin embargo en este pais se arruina al que tiene los medios económicos para darle el dinero a la madre para que gestione, sólo por haberlos parido, y el que hable de las leyes, abogados, reducciones de la pensión o modificaciones del convenio de divorcio, es que nunca se ha encontrado en el caso y tiene nula experiencia de lo que es moverse en estos ambientes en este nuestro estupendo pais, donde lo mejor es ser maricón y lo segundo mejor mujer.
> Generalmente los niños son un instrumento por el cual la ex y su abogada van a forrarse a costa del que tiene el dinero, y cuando encuentran un empresario o autónomo se vuelven locas de contentas porque hasta hace poco eso era sinónimo de dinero, ahora ya las cosas se comienzan a ver distintas porque con la crisis no se puede mirar hacia otro lado.
> Si lo meten en prision va a ser por dos o tres días máximo hasta que se aclare que efectivamente no puede pagar, lo que si seria interesante es hacer una declaracion de insolvencia, tiene motivos sobrados y eso no cuesta mucho.
> ...


----------



## the hydden (15 Feb 2011)

Si lo que necesitas son 350.000 euros en efectivo, siendo realista, lo tienes fatal hoy en día zp vende hasta la moncloa por menos de eso.

Yo iría trazando algún plan b por si este primero no te sale como esperas.


----------



## plakaplaka (15 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> No es exactamente así, quiero venderlo porque no tengo otra opción. La otra alternativa es dejar que el banco lo embargue, pero mi idea es venderlo, pagar la hipoteca y préstamos que tengo y sacar algún dinero para la pensión mientras en el juzgado me la revisan. No sé, es lo que tengo en mente pero a lo mejor no es la mejor opción, no sé.
> 
> No estoy pidiendo lo que no vale, estoy intentando lo que comumente se llama malvenderla, soy consciente de ello, pero también soy consciente de mi situación y no puedo permitirme pensar en lo que hubiera pasado si..., mis circunstancias son las que son, no tengo otra forma de hacer algo de cash de donde sacar la pensión que tengo que pasar, mis hijos tienen que vivir o sobrevivir y necesito unos meses de tregua para poder empezar desde cero.
> 
> ...



Si vendiendo el piso con un descuento del 40% puedes arreglar tus problemas, tu situación no es tan dramática con te la están pintando.
Muévete para colocar el piso en 350k (o incluso menos) y lo demás ya irá sobre ruedas.


----------



## Juanjillo (15 Feb 2011)

the hydden dijo:


> Si lo que necesitas son 350.000 euros en efectivo, siendo realista, lo tienes fatal hoy en día zp vende hasta la moncloa por menos de eso.
> 
> Yo iría trazando algún plan b por si este primero no te sale como esperas.



Hombre, si el vecino pide 580K. Y We can necesita esos 350K para salir del hoyo donde se encuentra, pues con todo el dolor de tu corazón, ponla en 380K, y con posibilidades de bajar a 350K si no hay más remedio. Mientras no vendas, tendrás que pagar IBIs, gastos de comunidad y todas esas cosas que seguro ya sabes de sobras...
Aunque no lo creas, hay mucho buitre esperando estos casos límites para comprar muy por debajo de valor de mercado. Tipo subasteros y este tipo de gente...


----------



## elfo-oscuro (15 Feb 2011)

Cold dijo:


> Yo solo te puedo decir que animo,no hay mal que cien años dure....
> 
> Por otro lado gracias,gracias por recordarme que no tengo que casarme en la vida
> 
> ...



casarse no es el problema, el tema economico es tener hijos.


----------



## elfo-oscuro (15 Feb 2011)

aldono dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver amigo.
> 
> El desatender a tus hijos de manera consciente pudiendo hacerlo, sí es un delito. PERO EN TU CASO NO LO ES, porque tú estás arruinado! Sería en el caso de que teniendo ingresos como los que has tenido, sudaras de pasar la pensión.
> 
> ...



no se puede reclamar la custodia de los hijos y que pase pension la mujer?? aparte de pedir ayudas a los organismos correspondientes


----------



## endeudado (15 Feb 2011)

tienes un inmueble en propiedad, yo si que lo perdí todo, como dije en el anterior post anímate que con lo que saques de su venta aunque sea al 50% tirarás un tiempo, salud


----------



## CajaMandril (15 Feb 2011)

Siempre puedes cambiar de estilo de vida, irte de perroflauta a vender pulseritas en Ibiza por ejemplo, aunque hay más opciones.


----------



## Ladrillo Mortal (15 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> ¿Por qué pensáis eso? Ojalá fuera cierto, aunque nunca jugaría con algo así.
> 
> Os aseguro que es verdad, pero claro, no tenéis que creerme sino queréis



No he dicho que sea mentira lo que cuentas, sino que en el hipotético caso de ser una historia de algún medio de comunicación en este foro no iban a tener la compasión mostrada.


----------



## Javi Metal (16 Feb 2011)

... no te comas la cabeza, pero: negocia con tu ex, que o bien mal vendes tu posesión (el 50% de una mala venta) y se acaba el tema, o que rebaje de acuerdo contigo la cuantía que cobra apartir de lo que se saque de su alquiler (que puede ser poca cantidad, pero continuada).


----------



## We can (16 Feb 2011)

lordflies dijo:


> Lo cierto es que no me gusta que la gente no pague sus deudas pero a veces esa deuda es impagable y no merece la pena malvivir toda una vida.
> 
> No se como andas de idiomas, pero si consideras que tu deuda es impagable yo de ti me iba a otra pais y hacia un "sin pa"
> 
> Conozco a un par que hace se fueron a UK e Irlanda respectivamente y ahora viven tan ricamente oyga, eso si viven mucho mas humildemente porque los trabajos que tienen poco tienen que ver con sus profesiones. Pero ni llamadas del banco, ni de abogados, ni de acreedores, y ademas no paran de follarse a las espaniolas que se van "a estudar idiomas"



De idiomas poco o nada en realidad pero no descarto marcharme fuera si es donde encuentro trabajo


----------



## We can (16 Feb 2011)

Visa.Cash dijo:


> ::::::
> 
> ¿Vives en un palacio o qué? ienso:



No, ni mucho menos, el piso está muy bien pero nada más, y aprovecho para decir que repasando el mensaje que escribí esta tarde, se me pasó decir, aunque ya lo dije en el primer mensaje, que el piso lo tengo alquilado con contrato anual prorrogable a través de una empresa que me garantiza el cobro. El importe limpio del alquiler descontado los gastos es de 800€ mensuales.


----------



## We can (16 Feb 2011)

plakaplaka dijo:


> Si vendiendo el piso con un descuento del 40% puedes arreglar tus problemas, tu situación no es tan dramática con te la están pintando.
> Muévete para colocar el piso en 350k (o incluso menos) y lo demás ya irá sobre ruedas.



Lo sé, sé que las hay mucho peores y con la venta del piso no arreglaría todos mis problemas, me faltaría otro tanto pero sí me daría algo de respiro y tiempo para buscar y pensar en frio sobre qué hacer. 

Puede que 600.000 ó 700.000€ de deudas haya a quien no le parezca tanto pero para mi que nunca he tenido grandes deudas y sobretodo que hasta ahora tenía ingresos para hacerles frente, el verte que no tienes esos ingresos y que no tienes como conseguirlos y que la deuda va incrementándose y no puedes hacer nada, es lo que más me angustia.


----------



## EJPANYA_KK (16 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Hasta hace un mes tenía una empresa de mantenimiento con más de 20 años de antigüedad y 12 empleados.
> 
> ...
> 
> No sé como acabaré pero mi presente jamás pensé que pudiera ser tan negro. Llevo meses sin dormir y no veo por donde tirar y como salir del hoyo. Lo cuento aquí porque necesito un poco de desahogo. Gracias por leerme



Buena suerte, espero que hayas tocado fondo.

Buenas noches.


----------



## naumoski (16 Feb 2011)

Eso te pasa por emprendedor y por querer formar una familia. Vamos, lo que en teoría hace falta en este país para salir adelante.


Si fueras un funcionata paniaguado y putero no te hubiera pasado. Vamos, lo que premia esta soziedad de estado de mierdestar.


----------



## TDT' (16 Feb 2011)

naumoski dijo:


> Eso te pasa por emprendedor y por querer formar una familia. Vamos, lo que en teoría hace falta en este país para salir adelante.
> 
> 
> Si fueras un funcionata paniaguado y putero no te hubiera pasado. Vamos, lo que premia esta soziedad de estado de mierdestar.



Ya tardaba en salir el comantario de los cojones. Pues ahí va el mío, si este emprendedor es tan cojonudo que vale por dos docenas de funcionarios, pues QUE SE SAQUE UNA OPOSICION, yo creo que eso resolvería sus problemas. Porque aquí mucho comerse las poyas con lo cojonudos que somos los emprendedores, pero todavía no he leido una sola linea sobre lo que sabe hacer este tío aparte de mandar (ha dicho que tiene una carrera técnica al menos).

Mil perdones, we can, esto no va contigo, pero es que hay gente que simplifica las cosas de una manera que ofenden sin venir a cuento.

¿Ya te has hecho un dafo? Yo en tu lugar me lo haría y lo escribiría en un papel. De lo que salga si te parece, nos cuentas la parte que puedas y así discutimos sobre algo concreto.

Un saludo y ánimo.


----------



## pepeleches (16 Feb 2011)

TDT' dijo:


> Ya tardaba en salir el comantario de los cojones. Pues ahí va el mío, si este emprendedor es tan cojonudo que vale por dos docenas de funcionarios, pues QUE SE SAQUE UNA OPOSICION, yo creo que eso resolvería sus problemas. Porque aquí mucho comerse las poyas con lo cojonudos que somos los emprendedores, pero todavía no he leido una sola linea sobre lo que sabe hacer este tío aparte de mandar (ha dicho que tiene una carrera técnica al menos).
> .



Eso, eso. Que es mucho más útil y para eso sí que hacen falta huevos.

No saldremos de la crisis EN LA PUTA VIDA!


----------



## guajiro (16 Feb 2011)

T_D__S f_nc__n_r__s


----------



## GoldFever (16 Feb 2011)

No me he leído todo el hilo, pero quiero dar todo mi ánimo a We can, y decirle que no se preocupe; en estos casos siempre digo lo mismo: mientras que no estés en la cárcel y no estés muerto, no pasa nada realmente grave.

Las deudas las pagarás si puedes y el día que puedas, sino, obviamente, no las pagarás. Lo más que puede pasar es que durante el resto de tu vida seas un proscrito de la _economía oficial_. Bueno, no ibas a ser el primero ni el último.

He visto a mucha gente arruinarse, incluso estrepitosamente y luego salir adelante, incluso brillantemente. Yo mismo me arruiné hace 7 años, las pasé más putas que Cain, y luego poco a poco volví a salir a flote.

Has llevado un negocio, has sido capaz de hacer cosas grandes, y conservas esa capacidad; un batacazo no te quita la inteligencia, ni el conocimiento, ni los contactos, ni la experiencia; es más, bien aprovechado, te dará más experiencia.

Ánimo, de todo se sale; te esperan tiempos duros, pero tras ellos, encontrarás tiempos mucho mejores. Te apuesto una mariscada a que dentro de 5 años estás mucho mejor que ahora.


----------



## TDT' (16 Feb 2011)

pepeleches dijo:


> Eso, eso. Que es mucho más útil y para eso sí que hacen falta huevos.
> 
> No saldremos de la crisis EN LA PUTA VIDA!



No estamos hablando de la crisis, estamos hablando de We can. Él si que saldría de su crisis.


----------



## kasper98 (16 Feb 2011)

vuelve a enamorar a tu ex,asi te quitas la pensión.

no te hagas tanto rollo con lo material,un dia se tiene y otro no lo que hay que hacer es tirar para adelante yo como cristiano siempre doy gracias a Dios por lo que tengo sea mucho o poco.


----------



## avioneti (16 Feb 2011)

TDT' dijo:


> No estamos hablando de la crisis, estamos hablando de We can. Él si que saldría de su crisis.



¿que plaza le recomiendas? Tiene para elegir de lo que sobre entre: 

- Amañadas
- Las que requieren un "idioma propio"
- Las que requiren una carrera específica (medicina, enfermeras, maestros)
- Las que requiren estudiar + méritos + cursos que cuestan un güevo

Gran solución, de las 10.000 plazas que puedan salir, le quedan unas 100 para competir con otros 2.000.000 de aspirantes.


----------



## damnit (16 Feb 2011)

una historia desgarradora. Chico, en la vida hay que intentar sé positivo. No sé que otra cosa decirte...


----------



## We can (16 Feb 2011)

EJPANYA_KK dijo:


> Buena suerte, espero que hayas tocado fondo.
> 
> Buenas noches.



Yo también, gracias


----------



## We can (16 Feb 2011)

naumoski dijo:


> Eso te pasa por emprendedor y por querer formar una familia. Vamos, lo que en teoría hace falta en este país para salir adelante.
> 
> 
> Si fueras un funcionata paniaguado y putero no te hubiera pasado. Vamos, lo que premia esta soziedad de estado de mierdestar.



No es sólo por emprendedor y por querer formar una familia, también cuentan las malas decisiones y aún más si se toman en malos momentos.

Este país no es para gente currante, sean funcionarios o empresarios.


----------



## We can (16 Feb 2011)

TDT' dijo:


> Ya tardaba en salir el comantario de los cojones. Pues ahí va el mío, si este emprendedor es tan cojonudo que vale por dos docenas de funcionarios, pues QUE SE SAQUE UNA OPOSICION, yo creo que eso resolvería sus problemas. Porque aquí mucho comerse las poyas con lo cojonudos que somos los emprendedores, pero todavía no he leido una sola linea sobre lo que sabe hacer este tío aparte de mandar (ha dicho que tiene una carrera técnica al menos).
> 
> Mil perdones, we can, esto no va contigo, pero es que hay gente que simplifica las cosas de una manera que ofenden sin venir a cuento.
> 
> ...



No me considero un empresario cojonudo, sino un empresario de tantos. Sobre lo que sé hacer y sobre hacerme un dafo, lo tengo que hacer, pero he de esperar un poco, más en frío y más sereno, posiblemente si lo hiciera ahora me saldría muy negativo. No estoy en mi mejor momento para ver y por consiguiente analizar mis fortalezas. Cuando lo haga, lo cuento, sin ningún problema.

No hacen falta disculpas, no me he sentido ofendido


----------



## We can (16 Feb 2011)

GoldFever dijo:


> Ánimo, de todo se sale; te esperan tiempos duros, pero tras ellos, encontrarás tiempos mucho mejores. Te apuesto una mariscada a que dentro de 5 años estás mucho mejor que ahora.



Gracias por los ánimos y acepto la apuesta, pero vamos a dejarlo mejor en una hamburguesa ¿te vale?


----------



## Tagghino (17 Feb 2011)

Hola We can, la verdad es que me ha dejado sin palabras tu situación, siento mucho lo que estás pasando, deseo sinceramente que mejoren las cosas para ti.

No te dejes vencer, siempre sigue adelante, cuenta con todo mi apoyo.

PD. Espero al menos hayas desconectado un poco de tus problemas en el juego del asesino, he de decir que lo pasé muy bien, eres un buen tío.

Un saludo


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Feb 2011)

We can tienes un mp.

Y poco más que decir, salvo que tengas suerte y no te vengas abajo.


----------



## We can (17 Feb 2011)

Fine-Rusher dijo:


> Hola We can, la verdad es que me ha dejado sin palabras tu situación, siento mucho lo que estás pasando, deseo sinceramente que mejoren las cosas para ti.
> 
> No te dejes vencer, siempre sigue adelante, cuenta con todo mi apoyo.
> 
> ...



Gracias Fine-Rusher y perdona por acusarte de manera tan machacona

En verdad me vino muy bien lo del juego del asesino, las navidades han sido muy malas y me sirvió para evadirme a ratos

Euriborfree me mandó un mp para la nueva edición, no sé si has jugado tú, pero no lo vi hasta hace tres días, de todas maneras no podría haber jugado 

Tú también eres un buen tío, aunque fueras el asesino


----------



## We can (17 Feb 2011)

Optimista bien informado dijo:


> We can tienes un mp.
> 
> Y poco más que decir, salvo que tengas suerte y no te vengas abajo.



Visto y contestado

Muchas gracias por todo


----------



## We can (17 Feb 2011)

Me acabo de dar cuenta que han movido el hilo a Temas calientes, no es que me importe pero por curiosidad ¿que significa eso?

Edito: No me había dado cuenta que han creado un subgrupo que se llama emprendedores. Es que la expresión temas calientes me sonaba rara


----------



## Optimista bien informado (17 Feb 2011)

De nada! 



We can dijo:


> Es que la expresión temas calientes me sonaba rara



Quedaría menos ambiguo temas candentes (creo que el tema empezó cuando el suforo de "controladores aéreos"), pero bueno, la audiencia manda


----------



## Sr. Goodkat (18 Feb 2011)

Muchos animos We Can!! y suerte.


----------



## We can (18 Feb 2011)

Estos últimos días no he parado de escuchar, leer y estudiar todo lo que me habéis dicho desde aquí, lo que me aconsejan mi familia, mis amigos y algunos abogados con los que he contactado. Ya he quedado con uno para que me represente y me ayude en todo ésto. Éso y todos los consejos y ánimos que estoy recibiendo me han ayudado mucho. Sé que me quedan tiempos duros pero ya estoy más sereno. Gracias a todos.
Ya os iré contando.


----------



## clapham (18 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Estos últimos días no he parado de escuchar, leer y estudiar todo lo que me habéis dicho desde aquí, lo que me aconsejan mi familia, mis amigos y algunos abogados con los que he contactado. Ya he quedado con uno para que me represente y me ayude en todo ésto. Éso y todos los consejos y ánimos que estoy recibiendo me han ayudado mucho. Sé que me quedan tiempos duros pero ya estoy más sereno. Gracias a todos.
> Ya os iré contando.




*Aun estás vivo ? **
Cuanlquier empresARIO ARRUINADO como tu ya habría escogido su camino 
Hala si te dan miedo las alturas prueba este método :*

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/QhiuUXVfIw4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Ex-clase media (18 Feb 2011)

We can dijo:


> Estos últimos días no he parado de escuchar, leer y estudiar todo lo que me habéis dicho desde aquí, lo que me aconsejan mi familia, mis amigos y algunos abogados con los que he contactado. Ya he quedado con uno para que me represente y me ayude en todo ésto. Éso y todos los consejos y ánimos que estoy recibiendo me han ayudado mucho. Sé que me quedan tiempos duros pero ya estoy más sereno. Gracias a todos.
> Ya os iré contando.



No puedes ir a un sitio y contar la historia a la mitad, así que queremos saber cómo se resuelve todo.

Ánimo que ya estás de rodillas. El siguiente paso es incorporarte sobre una pierna primero.


----------



## Ex-clase media (18 Feb 2011)

clapham dijo:


> ...



Ya está usted reportado mientras le mascuyo todas las maldiciones gitanas que he oido en mi vida.


----------



## clapham (18 Feb 2011)

Ex-clase media dijo:


> Ya está usted reportado mientras le mascuyo todas las maldiciones gitanas que he oido en mi vida.



jajajaja...
" reportado " dice el muy bestia . Eso suena a la antigua RDA , mejor dicho a España . Uy que miedo....
Mira que hay gente tonta, retonta e imbecil .
España de mi corazón . Volverás a la edad media , al siglo XV


----------



## abiba (19 Feb 2011)

naumoski dijo:


> Eso te pasa por emprendedor y por querer formar una familia. Vamos, lo que en teoría hace falta en este país para salir adelante.
> 
> 
> Si fueras un funcionata paniaguado y putero no te hubiera pasado. Vamos, lo que premia esta soziedad de estado de mierdestar.



+10.000


Recuerda funci que SI te pagamos el sueldo y además sobrais la mitad porque sois vagos e ineficientes.


----------



## We can (20 Feb 2011)

Ronyrabo dijo:


> Pues es muy fácil , en España hay empresas que tambien tienen una alta morosidad , precisamente muchas son esas que "que no te descuentan" , otras se dedican a otras cosas .
> 
> El caso es que algunas se han acogido a un plan del gobierno por el cual , el gobierno cubre sus efectos impagados (lease facturas , u otros créditos comerciales) , sino lo hace directamente lo hace avalando deuda o obligaciones de pago que emite la empresa para estar en líquidez.
> 
> ...



Hola Ronyrabo ¿puedes indicarme donde encontrar normativa sobre este tema?. Me interesa mucho. Gracias


----------



## Mininota (21 Feb 2011)

Coño, hace falta tener poca humanidad para ironzar con la suerte de álguien que lo pasa mal; encima concibe esperanzas, ¿no ves que es uno que va de buen a fe, y agobiado?
Tío listo... ojalá te pase a tí. No tienes gracia. Así no llegarás a la vida más alla de donde has llegado. Tú mismo, piénsalo. Tienes lo que siembras.


----------



## Mininota (21 Feb 2011)

Tienes un privado


----------



## Chema32 (25 Feb 2011)

Algo parecido a lo que cuentas me pasó con una tienda de informática.

Afortunadamente la cerré a tiempo y no llegó la sangre al rio, pensé en "aguantar un poco más", menos mal que hice caso a los consejos que me dieron.


----------



## Chema32 (25 Feb 2011)

clapham dijo:


> *Aun estás vivo ? **
> Cuanlquier empresARIO ARRUINADO como tu ya habría escogido su camino
> Hala si te dan miedo las alturas prueba este método :*



Joder, lo que tiene uno que leer.


----------



## Limón (25 Feb 2011)

Primero habla con tus hijos. Que asuman cual es la situacion y que si no puedes ayudarles mas es porque simplemente no tienes nada.
Luego habla con tu ex mujer y dile bien claro que no vas a pagar nada porque no puedes, y que se olvide de seguir extorsionandote.
A continuacion con los papeles de la quiebra te vas al juzgado para que te suspendan temporalmente la pension mientras subsista la situacion de ruina que tienes ahora.
El unico punto en tu contra es paradojicamente ser propietario de un piso. Como los zulos son de oro aun eres un acaudalado ciudadano para los jueces, por lo que es fundamental que soluciones ese problema, teniendo en cuenta que en cuanto recibas un euro las sanguijuelas te lo quitaran.
Mucha suerte y espero que todo te vaya bien.
Y tu ex mujer no se puede poner a trabajar, por cierto??


----------



## We can (28 Feb 2011)

Ex-clase media dijo:


> No puedes ir a un sitio y contar la historia a la mitad, así que queremos saber cómo se resuelve todo.
> 
> Ánimo que ya estás de rodillas. El siguiente paso es incorporarte sobre una pierna primero.



No es mi intención desaparecer y dejaros sin el final de la historia, lo que pasa es que todo es muy lento, en especial cuando no cuentas con medios económicos ninguno. En estos últimos días me he dedicado a empaparme de información y a reunirme con un montón de gente, desde proveedores a los que no puedo pagar para explicarles la situación, a mis hijos, mi familia, intentos de contactar con mi ex, interesados en el piso, abogados para el asunto de la revisión del convenio y para el cierre de la empresa. De momento y gracias a unos familiares tengo un abogado que me va a llevar el asunto de la modificación del convenio. Ahora estoy buscando un abogado mercantilista para los asuntos de la empresa y sigo intentando vender el piso, pero ya digo, todo tan lento que a veces resulta desesperante.

Os vuelvo a dar las gracias por toda la ayuda y ánimos que recibo.


----------



## We can (1 Mar 2011)

Limón dijo:


> Primero habla con tus hijos. Que asuman cual es la situacion y que si no puedes ayudarles mas es porque simplemente no tienes nada.
> Luego habla con tu ex mujer y dile bien claro que no vas a pagar nada porque no puedes, y que se olvide de seguir extorsionandote.
> A continuacion con los papeles de la quiebra te vas al juzgado para que te suspendan temporalmente la pension mientras subsista la situacion de ruina que tienes ahora.
> El unico punto en tu contra es paradojicamente ser propietario de un piso. Como los zulos son de oro aun eres un acaudalado ciudadano para los jueces, por lo que es fundamental que soluciones ese problema, teniendo en cuenta que en cuanto recibas un euro las sanguijuelas te lo quitaran.
> ...



En todo eso estamos, pero ya he dicho, paso a paso, papel a papel, trámite a trámite, todo lento, muy lento.

Como bien dices, lo de la propiedad del piso va en mi contra, de ahí que me urga venderlo pero por raro que parezca, al menos en mi entorno, me está resultando muy complicado y eso que a todos les parece muy buen precio y una buena oportunidad pero no tienen liquidez, unos han comprado piso hace poco, otros están intentando vender el suyo y no lo consiguen, los que solicitan hipotecas, o no se las dan o no les salen las cuentas. Vamos, que ya veremos que hago

De mi ex, disculpa, pero prefiero no profundizar


----------



## cenachero (5 Mar 2011)

No se que edad tienes pero como comentas que llevabas un negocio durante mas de 20 años, supongo que ya no eres un chaval, ni tus hijos tampoco.

Nuestros padres y abuelos se han tenido que buscar la vida desde jovencitos y han salido adelante. Te quiero decir que si los chavales son mayorcitos, tienen que empezar a buscarse la vida.

A tu ex dile que se busque un trabajito en vez de tanto pedir. 

Una pregunta: Cuanto pagas de hipoteca?

Animo


----------



## artemis (16 Mar 2011)

Animo we can, espero que la cosa mejore, aunque sea muy lentamente...


----------



## We can (3 Abr 2011)

artemis dijo:


> Animo we can, espero que la cosa mejore, aunque sea muy lentamente...



En ello estoy, gracias artemis. De momento he vendido el piso y me he quitado las hipotecas y poco más. La venta del piso me ha dejado algo más tranquilo pero ando con asuntos de abogados día si y día también.

Os mantendré informados, un saludo para todos


----------



## Mininota (4 Abr 2011)

Pues ya es un avance; ojalá que sea el comienzo del amanecer.
Animo


----------



## Nautilus (4 Abr 2011)

Animo hombre...intenta alquilar el piso, lo mismo te vale para ir saliendo del paso.
No desesperes!


----------



## artemis (4 Abr 2011)

La venta del piso te habra quitado de muchas preocupaciones (te lo digo por experiencia) pero por lastima no de todas... pero bueno, una preocupacion y gorda menos... me alegro mucho


----------



## DocBrown (15 Abr 2011)

Que maravilla el libre mercado. Un tío que según dice se lo curró durante años en un momento dado se va a la ruina total con un pufo monstruoso y acreedor de pufos incobrables. Esta es una historia de esas que no salen en los libros de "triunfadores de la vida" y que el forero liberata nunca menciona.

Lamento tu situación hamijo.


----------



## Babito (28 Abr 2012)

Suerte We Can. Perder una batalla no es perder la guerra, te deseo todo lo mejor.


----------



## CurroJimenezfinista (28 Abr 2012)

lo tienes todo por delante hamijo,piensas desde el lado de la luz,pasate al lado oscuro,deja de pagar a todo dios,compra te una furgo de estas para vivir...

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - volkswagen t3

y trabaja de lo que sea en negro,en cualquier ciudad de Ejpaña...o del extranjero en tu nueva casa!!


----------



## patroclus (28 Abr 2012)

Que este hilo es de hace más de un año.


----------



## Z4LMAN (13 Oct 2013)

que fue de We Can???


----------



## luismarple (14 Oct 2013)

PistolasJoe dijo:


> que fue de We Can???



Tú qué crees?? donde van los foreros que ya no postean más?? nadie lo sabe pero cada uno tiene su teoría.


----------



## Z4LMAN (14 Oct 2013)

Mi teoria es que renacen con un alias nuevo, con dos empresas florecientes y 5 cm mas de rabo, pero bueno es mi teoria....


----------



## Hacendado (14 Oct 2013)

¿Porque en estas historias nunca se dice "y mi mujer aguanta lo que pueda y juntos intentamos salir adelante"?

No, lo que veo es lo de siempre, la mujer se hace la sueca, se lleva a los niños y a poner el cazo de la pensión.


----------



## Z4LMAN (14 Oct 2013)

Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Porque en estas historias nunca se dice "y mi mujer aguanta lo que pueda y juntos intentamos salir adelante"?
> 
> No, lo que veo es lo de siempre, la mujer se hace la sueca, se lleva a los niños y a poner el cazo de la pensión.



Es lo que hay, T_D_S P_T_S


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (14 Oct 2013)

Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Porque en estas historias nunca se dice "y mi mujer aguanta lo que pueda y juntos intentamos salir adelante"?
> 
> No, lo que veo es lo de siempre, la mujer se hace la sueca, se lleva a los niños y a poner el cazo de la pensión.





Es que entonces, el post no "vende" entre los parroquianos de Burbuja.

Y no olvidemos que este foro es un negocio. :


----------



## luismarple (15 Oct 2013)

Hacendado dijo:


> ¿Porque en estas historias nunca se dice "y mi mujer aguanta lo que pueda y juntos intentamos salir adelante"?
> 
> No, lo que veo es lo de siempre, la mujer se hace la sueca, se lleva a los niños y a poner el cazo de la pensión.



Qué pensión?? si está en la ruina!!! largarse en una situación así es tener muy muy poca cabeza.

O eso o esa historia tiene más capítulos que no nos han contado.


----------



## Elios (19 Oct 2013)

Muchisimo animo y suerte, los viejos del lugar suelen decir que nunca llovió que no escampara.


----------



## Wallebot (11 Mar 2014)

Cold dijo:


> Realmente lo que más jode es que has intentado hacerlo bien con todos con tus hijos,con tus empleados y al final como dice el dicho "encima de cornudo apaleado".(lo de cornudo es un dicho, no quiere decir que lo seas).
> 
> El problema de las relaciones es que la gente cambiamos cada cierto tiempo,
> y lo que hoy parece idilico con una persona mañana o dentro de 20 años puede convertirse en un infierno.Además hoy en dia nadie aguanta nada.



Al final las empresas que son mas egoistas son las que menos posilidades de quebrar tienen.

Tambien hay que saber priorizar con uno mismo. 
Si alguien bueno con ganas de ayudar a la gente cae, no podra ayudar a mas gente en el futuro. 
Es una cuestion que sirve para muchos casos.

Si no se puede ayudar hay que intentar no caer con los demas y por lo menos unos pocos se salven.


----------



## luismarple (11 Mar 2014)

Elios dijo:


> Muchisimo animo y suerte, los viejos del lugar suelen decir que nunca llovió que no escampara.



Los viejos que sobreviven a la tormenta, claro. Los que se lleva la riada ni llegan a viejos ni dicen nada.

(por cierto, pedazo reflote, andeandará el creador del hilo)


----------



## Wallebot (12 Mar 2014)

luismarple dijo:


> *Los viejos que sobreviven a la tormenta, claro. Los que se lleva la riada ni llegan a viejos ni dicen nada.*
> 
> (por cierto, pedazo reflote, andeandará el creador del hilo)



Tenia ganas de que alguien lo dijera


----------



## Cold (13 Mar 2014)

Wallebot dijo:


> Al final las empresas que son mas egoistas son las que menos posilidades de quebrar tienen.
> 
> Tambien hay que saber priorizar con uno mismo.
> Si alguien bueno con ganas de ayudar a la gente cae, no podra ayudar a mas gente en el futuro.
> ...



Desde febrero del 2011 quien sabe como le irá la vida... no eran tiempos fáciles para nadie que vaya por su cuenta o la vida de varios dependan de el, ya en 2014 ni te cuento, estoy totalmente de acuerdo contigo, el que no se sepa adaptar a los cambios actuales lo va a pasar muy mal, y si álguien depende de el, pues peor.

Hay aprender si no se esta acostumbrado a ser muy flexible, saber cambiar según sopla el viento, que no te arrastren los demás, cueste lo que cueste y caiga quien caiga.

Ya tenemos sobrecarga de información desde hace años, al menos respecto a lo que no funciona o lo que te lleva a la ruina (económica, social, emocional, familiar...)

¿Se puede hacer más y mejor? Tal vez si, pero el "pasota mode on" es lo que se va a llevar...

Total, si lloras te apalean, si ayudas eres tonto y si escupes te dicen hijoputa.


----------



## cuchilla (12 Sep 2014)

*Lo unico que te puedo ofrecer.*

Pase lo que pase no dejes que la desesperanza se haga contigo, es una situacion terrible y por eso tienes que estar alerta para que no se te imponga el desanimo porque entonces empeorara todavia mas. Piensa que tarde o temprano siempre acaba apareciendo algo.

Te deso mucho animo y lo mejor.


----------



## d-signer (12 Sep 2014)

en este caso lo mejor es hacer algún delito, para pillar carcel, alli te dan de comer y de dormir y no se vive mal dentro de lo que cabe, lo mejor es que ya no tendras losas, ya no te pedirá nadie dinero y si te lo piden que van a hacer? van a meterte en la carcel?

No unico que puedes echar de menos es el sexo, pero para eso hay pastilllas que te inhiben el deseo!


Otra opcion es meterte monje, de alli si que un juez podria meterte a la carcel si sigues sin pagar!

Pero no te faltará el papeo.
Es duro, pero tu mujer y tus hijos deberán citarse con el amigo darwin, el decidira como vivirán.

España esta al Borde del abismo, huid insensatos


----------



## RassMatass (14 Sep 2014)

We can dijo:


> No es la primera vez que empiezo de cero, eso no me asusta. Lo que me asusta y mucho es que tengo detrás a mis hijos y bastantes años más y no sé como puedo hacerlo en esta ocasión. Hace 25 años empecé de cero, pero estaba yo sólo y era joven, podía deslomarme trabajando y no gastar. Pero cuando tienes familia numerosa las cosas cambian mucho.



Deberias de haber gastado algo mas en condones...


----------



## Diek (14 Sep 2014)

El usuario We can no se ha vuelto a conectar desde 2011...de ser cierta la historia, me pregunto que habrá sido de el...¿vivirá bajo un puente? ¿en otro país quizás? ¿habrá conseguido salir adelante? ¿o formara parte de esas estadísticas que el gobierno suele ocultar? ienso:


----------



## Calbo (21 Ago 2018)

Up. Se sabe algo más de este usuario?

PD: Soy nuevo, sí. Mi primer mensaje es en este hilo jodido. Pillo sitio por lo que pueda pasar.


----------



## burbujadetrufas (21 Ago 2018)

Pedazo reflote...


----------



## notorius.burbujo (21 Ago 2018)

En este país no se puede hacer las cosas bien. Si se hubiese chapado la empresa de un día para otro, y se hubiese pirado rápidamente no estaría así. La compasión por los demás ha acabado con él. 

Es llamativo que considere a su mujer un cobrador mas.


----------



## Nico (26 Ago 2018)

We Can invirtió lo poco que le quedaba en Bitcoin. Allá por 2011 apenas si pudo comprar 8760 bitcoins.

Vendió hace poco, creo que cuando iba por los $ 12,000.

Actualmente vive en Sidney y está aprendiendo a surfear. Su novia tiene 23 años. Muy bonita.

El que quiera su facebook para contactarlo, me avisa.


----------



## Claudio de la Rosa (26 Ago 2018)

Un tío se arruina, lo cuenta y se lleva 321 agradecimientos. Un tío triunfa y si lo cuenta aunque sea humildemente no se va a llevar ni la octava parte de agradecimientos y algún que otro insulto. Creo que se puede sacar una conclusión de aquí...


----------



## enladrillador (26 Ago 2018)

Nico dijo:


> We Can invirtió lo poco que le quedaba en Bitcoin. Allá por 2011 apenas si pudo comprar 8760 bitcoins.
> 
> Vendió hace poco, creo que cuando iba por los $ 12,000.
> 
> ...



Yo quiero su facebook para ver.


----------



## meow (26 Ago 2018)

Este hilo es una joya. Lo tiene todo. Empresario casado con una mujer que se separa de él en cuanto las cosas le empiezan a ir mal y lo despelleja cuando menos tiene y más necesita.

Todas putas. Todas es todas.

---------- Post added 26-ago-2018 at 13:04 ----------




Diek dijo:


> El usuario We can no se ha vuelto a conectar desde 2011...de ser cierta la historia, me pregunto que habrá sido de el...¿vivirá bajo un puente? ¿en otro país quizás? ¿habrá conseguido salir adelante? ¿o formara parte de esas estadísticas que el gobierno suele ocultar? ienso:



Si tenía casi 60 años, ya estará prejubilado, si no jubilado del todo.


----------



## PocoTú (26 Ago 2018)

Surfea en silla de ruedas o con andador?


----------



## Lord Vader (26 Ago 2018)

PocoTú dijo:


> Surfea en silla de ruedas o con andador?


----------



## PocoTú (26 Ago 2018)

Amonos paustralia pues...


----------



## GolpeCelestialXV (27 Ago 2018)

Que fue del shur op ?

Enviado desde Tapatalk


----------



## Sr.Mojón (27 Ago 2018)

Claudio de la Rosa dijo:


> Un tío se arruina, lo cuenta y se lleva 321 agradecimientos. Un tío triunfa y si lo cuenta aunque sea humildemente no se va a llevar ni la octava parte de agradecimientos y algún que otro insulto. Creo que se puede sacar una conclusión de aquí...



Pásate por el hilo de Bitcoin y verás lo que esta panda de eunucos (empezando por el amigo Nico, que acaba de postear) suele hacer con los que le echamos huevos y nos sale bien.


----------



## Intop (27 Ago 2018)

enladrillador dijo:


> Yo quiero su facebook para ver.



Yo su Facebook no tengo pero si su Instagram: Dan Bilzerian (@danbilzerian) â€¢ Instagram photos and videos


----------

